# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Μαριλένα [Κωστάκης Τόγιας, Mαρή, Πατρίς, Marilena, Marynthea, Conqueror, Emerald]

## Θαλασσινός

Ήταν Ανδριακής πλοιοκτησίας, δρομολογήθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 ως Μαρή και ακολούθως αγοράστηκε από τον Τόγια. Ακούστηκε τότε ότι στις επισκευές και μετασκευές που έγιναν στο πλοίο σκοτώθηκε ο γιος του Τόγια.
Το πλοίο ξαναμπήκε στις γραμμές Κυκλάδων - Σάμου με το νέο όνομα «Κωστάκης». Ήταν περί τους 1200 έως 1500 τόνους και ελέγετο ότι υπήρξε θαλαμηγός κάποιου εξέχοντος Αιγυπτίου. Ήταν ατμοκίνητο, με δύο παλινδρομικές μηχανές, διπλέλικο. Ταξίδευε με 13 μίλια περίπου. Όταν ελέγετο «Μαρή» ήταν λευκό, ως «Κωστάκης» είχε το σκάφος μαύρο. Ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για φωτογραφίες του ως "Κωστάκης" καθώς και για διάφορες ιστορίες που το αφορουν!

----------


## Leo

Για να δούμε υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που θυμάται αυτό το πλοίο? Του Λάτση ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, με κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα. Μάλλον όμορφο σκαρί για την εποχή του.

----------


## NAXOS

Ηταν πολυ ομορφο σκαρι και πολυ πολυτελες για την εποχη. Εμοιαζε με μεγαλη θαλαμηγο και νομιζω οτι ο εφοπλιστης λεγοταν ΛΑΓΑΣ και οχι ΛΑΤΣΗΣ,
Εκανε το δρομολογιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ_ΠΑΡΟ_ΝΑΞΟ Και αγονη Δωδεκανησων.
Moυ θυμισες πολλα γιατι ηταν το πλοιο που με πηγεστην Αθηνα για να βγαλω την ογδοη ταξη του τοτε Γυμνασιου και να κανω φροντιστηριο για να δωσω στο πανεπιστημιο. Χρονολογια ? 1966......

----------


## Leo

Για το όνομα του εφοπλιστή ίσως έχεις δίκιο δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου, εκτός απο ενα λ που είχε στην μικρή χαμηλή τσιμινίερα του. Εγώ το θυμάμαι στην Σύρο να κάνει την γραμμή της Σάμου. Ας ακούσουμε τι θα μας πουν και θα δούμε απο τους άλλους.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Μαριλένα" ήταν του Λαγά.
Ένα πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία και ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στους παλιότερους.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ήταν ένα ιστορικό σκαρί και ένα από τα μακροβιότερα ακτοπλοϊκά μας.

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1911 (ναι το Εντεκα) ως θαλαμηγός Сonqueror, αγοράστηκε μετά τον πόλεμο από τον Τόγια ως ΜΑΡΙΣ και σύντομα περιήλθε στον Λαγά ως ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.

Μετασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του 60 με νέα πλώρη, φουγάρο, μηχανές κλπ για να διαλυθεί στη Χαλκίδα το 1979 σε ηλικία 68 χρονών!!

Φωτο του στο shipsnostalgia ως θαλαμηγός. Αν κάποιος φίλος εχει φωτογραφία του μετα την μετασκευή θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να την ανεβάσει για να υπάρχει και συγκριση.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Συμφωνα με το Miramar, το πλοιο αλλαξε τα εξης ονοματα στη σταδιοδρομια του: Marynthea (1911), Emerald (1919), Conqueror (1926), Marie (1947), Πατρις (??) (1947), Κωστακης Τογιας (1949) και Μαριλενα (1960). Το εχει δε, να διαλυθηκε στην Ελλαδα, το 1995 (!!!!!). Να μιλησει ο Linz παρακαλω!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ Finnpartner τα παραπάνω στοιχεία είναι ανακριβή, όσον αφορά τα χρόνια που το πλοίο λεγόταν Μαριλένα.
Το πλοίο αυτό ταξίδευε στην δεκαετία του '50 και στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60 πρέπει να παροπλίστηκε στην Κυνόσουρα.
Η μητέρα μου ταξίδευε με αυτό περί τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50 από τη Σίφνο για τον Πειραιά (και πίσω). Να θυμίσω ότι το δρομολόγιο αυτό γινόταν τότε μέσω Σύρου (άγονη γραμμή) και στη Σίφνο ήταν ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό πλοίο.
Εδώ μια λεπτομέρειο από κάποιο παλιό Ναυτικό Λεύκωμα του Ο.Λ.Π., όπου διακρίνεται το "Μαριλένα" παροπλισμένο στην Κυνόσουρα.

Μαριλένα.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, αγνώστου χρονολογίας, σε λιμάνι που δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω, την οποία μου παραχώρησε φίλος 
(μη καραβολάτρης  :Razz: ) από το οικογενειακό του αρχείο. 

Δυστυχώς ούτε αυτός γνώριζε περισσότερα στοιχεία.

MARILENA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, πραγματικά ντοκουμέντο.
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, πιθανόν να είναι Δωδεκάνησα ή Σάμος.

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι Roi Baudoin και Espresso Venezia σας ευχαριστώ για τις προσπάθειες σας και για αυτά που μας δείξατε παραπάνω. Εξαιρετικά.

----------


## NAXOS

H φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι στο Καρλοβαση

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του Γιάννη Καούρη που περιλαμβάνεται σε ένα εξαιρετικό Ημερολόγιο της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο ¶γιος Συμεών" που εκδόθηκε για το έτος 2003.
Ο τίτλος του ήταν "Παπόρια που μας ταξίδευαν".
Το γλυκοτάξιδο "Μαριλένα' Από τον Γιάννη Καούρη.

Μαριλένα.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστουμε Roi, πολυ καλη φωτο! Μου αρεσει που πας και ψαχνεις-βρισκεις φωτο σε διαφορα μερη και πηγες, και γω το ιδιο κανω :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Απίστευτη μετασκευή πάντως, δεν φαίνεται με τίποτα για σκαρί του 1911...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητοί φίλοι υπάρχουν ορισμένες εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το Ημερολόγιο, τις οποίες φυσικά θα ανεβάσουμε στα ανάλογα threads.

----------


## Leo

¶λλο ένα ευχαριστώ για το Μαριλένα... Είμαι κολλημένος με τις μανούβρες και θέλω να πώ ότι η μανούβρα της πλαγιοδέτησης αυτού του πλοίου και των άλλων της εποχής είχαν μια άλλη ομορφιά. Δεν σβήνουν με τίποτα απ' το μυαλό μου. Τόσο στην Σύρο αλλά και στον Πειραιά. Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι οι μεγαλύτεροι οτι όταν τα πλοία έμπαιναν στον πειραιά ο σηματοφορικός σταθμός στο πράσινο φανάρι, έλεγε με μεγάφωνο στον καπετάνιο που θα πάει να δέσει. Δηλαδή ακριβώς : καλησπέρα σασ καλώς ήρθατε, θέση πρόσδεσης 123-126 (αριθμοί από τις μπίντες του ντόκου). Η επιβεβαίωση οτι ο καπετάνιος κατάλαβε ερχόταν μια μικρή σφυριξιά από το πλοίο. Τα VHF της εποχής... :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Λεό  και  όταν  το  πλοίο  αναχωρούσε,  η  φωνή  από  το  μεγάφωνο  έλεγε:  '' Κύριε  Πλοίαρχε  το  Κεντρικόν  Λιμεναρχείον  Πειραιώς  σας  εύχεται  Καλό  Ταξίδι''  και  το  ένα  σφύριγμα  του  πλοίου  προς  απάντηση.

----------


## Leo

Τώρα που το λες esperos, έχει δίκο... έτσι γινόταν.

----------


## No Name

Η Τοποθεσία είναι το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου (το γνωρίζω λογο εντοποιότητας) που σωστά εντόπισε και ο Roi Baudoin

----------


## polykas

*15 Αυγούστου* χρονολογία δεν γνωρίζω.Το Μαριλένα του *Λαγά* μπαίνει στα Λιμάνι της Τήνου.Κοιτάξτε πόσα πλοία βρίσκονται μέσα στο λιμάνι.Οι ειδικοί γνώστες και πιο παλιοί παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσουν ποιά πλοία είναι.

*Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του φωτογράφου Χάρη Λάσκαρη.*




DSC01673 (3).jpg

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  αγαπητέ  Polyka  με  πήγες  πίσω  να  βρώ  τα  νιάτα μου.
Λοιπόν  άφιξη  της  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑΣ  και  αριστερά  της  είμαι  εγώ  δηλαδή  το  ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ  που  πλώρα  του  έχει  το  ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ  ενώ  από  την  άλλη  μεριά  βρίσκονται  δύο  Ιταλιάνικα,  το  ένα  είναι  το  ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ/ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ  και  το  άλλο  είναι  το  ένα  από  τα  τρία  του  Νομικού.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Leonard,  γνωρίσαμε  και οι  δύο  το  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ  με  την σπαθάτη  πλώρη  όμως  ξέρουμε  πια  ότι  αυτή  πλώρη  έγινε  κατά  την  μετασκευή  που  το  υπέβαλε  ο  Χαράλαμπος  Λαγάς  όταν  το  αγόρασε  από  τον  Τόγια,  ο  οποίος  όμως  Λαγάς  φαίνεται  ότι  το  δούλεψε  λίγο  έτσι  όπως  το  άγόρασε  με  μόνη  διαφορά  ότι  το  έβαψε  άσπρο  αντί  μαύρο  που  ήταν  πριν και  αυτό  προκύπτει  από  μία  φωτογραφία  ημερολογίου  του  1997  που  εξέδωσε  ο  σύλλογος  Νεαπολιτών  ''Τα Βάτικα''. Βέβαια  εγώ  δεν  το  είδα  ποτέ  έτσι  αλλά  πιστεύω  ούτε  και  εσύ,  όμως  η  φωτογραφία  είναι  τεκμήριο.

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Έσπερε. Δεν ήξερα για την μετασκευή του πλοίου ούτε ότι ήταν μαύρο. Μαύρα θυμάμαι μόνο δύο ποστάλια (Κολοκοτρώνης και Μυρτιδιώτισσα). Το Μαριλένα το γνώρισα και το έχασα άσπρο, το ίδιο και το Παντελής. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαι από χωρίο και έβλεπα ότι περνούσε Ανατολικά (φεύγοντας από Σύρο για Παροναξία) και Νότια (τότε μόνο για Δωδεκάνησα). Μετά πήγαινα γυμνάσιο και μεγάλωσαν οι ορίζοντες μου, ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά που μου δίνετε μέσω αυτού του φόρουμ να γυρίζω πίσω το ρολόϊ του χρόνου. Να είστε όλοι καλά  :Smile: .

----------


## Ellinis

Παρακάτω παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία του (από άγνωστο απόσπασμα παλιάς ταινίας) μετά τη μετασκευή του, προφανώς στη γιορτή της Παναγίας στην Τήνο.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Το πλοίο ταξίδευε για μεγάλο διάστημα και στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάτρα-Ζάκυνθος- Κεφαλλονιά μαζί με το "Ανδρος". Πρόσφατα το είδα σε ένα Ελληνικό κινηματογραφικό έργο με τον Αλεξανδράκη νεαρό περί το 1953.

----------


## avenger

Καλωσορίζω το Διονύση Μουζάκη και τον παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζει ο,τιδήποτε σχετικό για το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας" να μας ενημερώνει.Αγαπητέ Διονύση με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ό,τι έχει σχέση με αυτό το βαπόρι.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Αυτό το βαπόρι με συγκινεί βαθειά, γιατί μου θυμίζει την παιδική μου ηλικία και τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια. Το ίδιο και το "Ανδρος". Νωρίς το απόγευμα αναχώρηση από Πειραιά, νύχτα διέλευση από τον Ισθμό, μέσα στον ύπνο μου άκουγα τα σφυρίγματα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας και το πρωί φτάναμε στην Ζάκυνθο. Μετά συνέχιζε για Κεφαλλονιά. Εχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές και με τα δύο πλοία. Αργότερα μπήκε στην γραμμή και το "Κολοκοτρώνης" για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Πρόσφατα τράβηξα φωτογραφία της πρύμης που φαίνεται καθαρά το όνομα από την ... τηλεόραση. Μπορώ να σου την στείλω με μαίηλ αν θέλεις.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, πριν τη μετασκευή που το μεταμόρφωσε σε ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του όμορφου καραβιού, avenger και Διονύση Μουζάκη.

kostakis1.jpg

Aπό το βιβλίο "Η Ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία".

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

A-Ναί! Σαν "Κωστάκης Τόγιας ήταν μαύρο -το θυμάμαι καλά- και το φουγάρο στενό και ψηλό. Καμμία σχέση με την τζιμινιέρα της "Μαριλένας"

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## avenger

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά Ellinis για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!!!!!!Επιτέλους βρέθηκε μια φωτό του πολυπόθητου σκαριού να το δούμε...
Θέλω να σας πω πως το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας" αναφέρεται πολύ συχνά σε ορισμένα αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα του Γιάννη Μαρή της δεκαετίας του ΄50, ενώ σε αντίστοιχα έργα του της δεκαετίας του ΄60 αναφέρονται πολύ τα ιταλιάνικα (Μιαούλης,Καραϊσκάκης).Πάντα βέβαια για δρομολόγια Κυκλάδων και ιδιαίτερα για Πειραιά-Μύκονο.

----------


## Haddock

Γνωρίζουμε την ταινία που πρωταγωνιστεί το &#171;Κωστάκης Τόγιας&#187;; Ίσως να μπορώ να βρω το φιλμ και να κάνω κοπτοραπτική τη σεκανς με το πλοίο.

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ paroskayak ο Διονύσης Μουζάκης έδωσε μια αναφορά για το θέμα αυτό. Με τη σειρά μου θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω σχετικά με την ταινία (δεκαετία 1950 σίγουρα), οπότε θα είναι χρήσιμη η βοήθειά σου. Ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## Haddock

Στα 1953, η *φιλμογραφία* του αείμνηστου Αλεξανδράκη αναφέρει ότι ο ηθοποιός συμμετείχε σε δυο ταινίες. Εφ' όσον η μετάδοση της ταινίας είναι πρόσφατη, ευελπιστώ ότι θα βρούμε τον τίτλο του φίλμ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο στα αριστερά της πρώτης φωτογραφίας είναι το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας". Δίπλα του στα δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το "Κυκλάδες".
Παρακαλώ τον φίλο  Ellinis να το επιβεβαιώσει.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τον καταπληκτικό τρίτο τόμο της σειράς "Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας" (εκδόσεις ΑΜΦΕΙΑ).

Καλοί μας φίλοι, Avenger και Διονύση Μουζάκη, σας ευχόμαστε καλό ταξίδι με το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας" (ελπίζω ότι είναι).
Βρισκόμαστε κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄50.

Φίλε paroskayak, ετοιμάσου για πολλή δουλειά, μιας και υπάρχουν πολλές ταινίες στη σειρά.

Κωστάκης Τόγιας.jpg

Κωστάκης Τόγιας ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ και εκλεκτέ φίλε Roi είσαι απίστευτος!!!! Στη φωτογραφία είναι το Κωστάκης Τόγιας(λεπτομέρειες στη γέφυρα,φουγάρο,πλαινά).Συγχαρητήρια ανεπανάληπτε Roi και σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Για να μην το ξεχάσω φίλε Roi κάποια στιγμή όταν βρεις χρόνο και διάθεση οργάνωσε μια μικρή βιβλιογραφική αναφορά στα λευκώματα που μας ενδιαφέρουν(!).Thanks

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μου φίλε, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ετοιμάζόμαστε να ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφίες (γνωστές και άγνωστες) με το '"Έλενα", το "Ιόνιον" (το παλιό), το "'Ελση", το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Καδιώ".
Ας ταξιδέψουμε και πάλι νοερά με όποιο πλοίο θέλει ο καθένας.
Σύντομα ...  
Όσο για τις βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές αυτές είναι, κατά κύριο λόγο:
- Το περιοδικό "Αργώ"
- Το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"
- Τα λευκώματα Ναυτιλίας (εκδόσεις: ΑΜΦΕΙΑ) εξαντλημένα
- Το αρχείο του Ο.Λ.Π.
- Η εφημερίδα "Ναυτεμπορική"
- Τοπικές εφημερίδες (όπως το "Κυκλαδικόν Φως")
- Παλιές εφημερίδες πανελλήνιας κυκλοφορίας
- Ξένα βιβλία 
Επειδή πολλά από αυτά είναι είτε εξαντλημένα, είτε δυσεύρετα καλό είναι να γίνει κάποια στιγμή μία συνάντηση και να φέρει ο καθένας το υλικό που έχει.
Εμείς θα ανεβάσουμε ότι είναι δυνατόν, αλλά είναι πάρα πολλά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο στα αριστερά της πρώτης φωτογραφίας είναι το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας". Δίπλα του στα δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το "Κυκλάδες".
> 
> Παρακαλώ τον φίλο Ellinis να το επιβεβαιώσει.


Πολύ σωστά, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια, μετέπειτα ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη, του οποίου έχουμε φωτογραφία κα εδώ.

----------


## avenger

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που είναι πραγματικά δυσεύρετες πλέον όπως και οι θρυλικές φωτο. Νιώθω την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμη φορά τους εκλεκτούς συμμετέχοντες οι οποίοι με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον καλύπτουν όλες τις απορίες και αναζητήσεις μου μέσα στο φιλικό περιβάλλον εδώ. Είμαι στεριανός αλλά για πάνω από 20 χρόνια λόγω δουλειάς ζω δίπλα στη θάλασσα (νησιά ή παραθαλάσσια μέρη).Οπότε θα ζητήσω και την κατανόησή σας για πιθανά λάθη και ανακρίβειες μου.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Και εγώ στεριανός είμαι. "Θα μείνω πάντα ιδανικός και ανάξιος εραστής των μακρυσμένων ταξιδιών και των γαλάζιων πόντων..."

Επειδή το θέμα της ταινίας ήταν οι σεισμοί του 1953, εικάζω ότι πρέπει να είναι "η άγνωστος" .Το έργο το έπαιξε το κανάλι 9 αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είδα τους τίτλους.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα ενημερώσουμε τους "φανατικούς" φίλους του Κωστάκης Τόγιας πως φωτογραφίες του υπάρχουν εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία από το καταπληκτικό "Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας" (τόμος Γ΄), των εκδόσεων ΑΜΦΕΙΑ.
Το "Πατρίς" στον Πειραιά. 
Σύμφωνα με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis πρέπει να είναι το θρυλικό "Κωστάκης Τόγιας".
Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1911 στα ναυπηγεία J.I.Thornycroft & Co. Ltd. and Camper & Nicholsons Ltd. του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου με αρχικό όνομα "Marynthea". 
Μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά σε "Emerald", "Yacht Conqueror", "Patris ", "Marie" προτού αποκτηθεί το 1949 από την Ατμοπλοΐα Ευάγγελου Τόγια.
Αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε "Μαριλένα".
Οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες προέρχονται από το περίφημο τεύχος 429 του περιοδικού "ΑΡΓΩ" (Νοέμβριος 2001).

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όσους αγαπούν τα παλιά καράβια ...

Το Πατρίς.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1911 στα ναυπηγεία J.I.Thornycroft & Co. Ltd. and Camper & Nicholsons Ltd. του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου με αρχικό όνομα "Marynthea". 
> 
> Μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά σε "Emerald", "Yacht Conqueror", "Patris ", "Marie" προτού αποκτηθεί το 1949 από την Ατμοπλοΐα Ευάγγελου Τόγια.
> Αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε "Μαριλένα".


Πρόκειται για μια εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτογραφία. Προσωπικά δεν είχα ξαναδεί φωτογραφία του ως ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. Να συμπληρώσω τον Roi οτι το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1947 αγορασμένο από τους Ι.& Γ.Χαδούλη και τότε μετανομάστηκε ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. 
Το 1949 πωλήθη στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια και πήρε το όνομα MARIE. Όταν όμως το παιδί του Τόγια σκωτόθηκε (πάνω στο καράβι ) κατά τη μετασκευή του, το καράβι μετανομάστηκε ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Κατά άλλους το όνομα MARIE το πήρε το 1947 πρωτού το αγοράσει ο Τόγιας.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Ellinis και Roi Baudoin, υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες. Ούτε ήλπιζα πως θα έβλεπα το "Κωστάκης Τόγιας" ξανά και το βρήκα σε τόσες καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Είναι ωραία η παρέα σας, είναι και η θάλασσα που καλλιεργεί γνήσιες φιλίες και  αισθήματα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Στην επόμενή μου ζωή θα γίνω ναυτικός. Ισως και στο βάθος της ψυχής μου να ήμουν πάντα ναυτικός. :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Από  το  ημερολόγιο  του  1997  που  εκδόθηκε  από  τον  Σύνδεσμο  Νεαπολιτών  ''ΤΑ  ΒΑΤΙΚΑ''  με  τίτλο  ''ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ  ΤΗΣ  ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ''  μια  φωτογραφία  του  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ  για  τον  φίλο  Διονύση.


Μαριλενα.jpg

----------


## avenger

Με τη σειρά μου ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις υπέροχες φωτο τους εκλεκτούς φίλους της συντροφιάς που συνεχώς μας εκπλήσσουν όχι μόνο από τις ανακαλύψεις τους που μοιράζονται μαζί μας αλλά και για την εκτίμηση που δείχνουν σε μας που αναζητούμε με τόση θέρμη πληροφορίες και πράγματα που μας συγκινούν! Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχουν και λόγια για να περιγράψω τα αισθήματα...

----------


## manhos

> Και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, αγνώστου χρονολογίας, σε λιμάνι που δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω, την οποία μου παραχώρησε φίλος 
> (μη καραβολάτρης ) από το οικογενειακό του αρχείο. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς ούτε αυτός γνώριζε περισσότερα στοιχεία.
> 
> MARILENA.jpg


ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΜΟ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επειδή το θέμα της ταινίας ήταν οι σεισμοί του 1953, εικάζω ότι πρέπει να είναι "η άγνωστος" .Το έργο το έπαιξε το κανάλι 9 αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είδα τους τίτλους.


Some time ago, you made mention of the fact that *Kostakis Togias* might be involved in the 1953 earthquake of Kefalinia. Indeed she was! here is a relevant article


*ΕΦΘΑΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΙ**ΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΛΗΚΤΟΙ ΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ* Περί την 9.30 κατέπλευσε εις τον λιμένα του Πειραιώς το ατμόπλοιον «Κ. Τόγια» προερχόμενον εκ Ζακύνθου και Αργοστολίου. Του σκάφους επέβαινον 210 σεισμόπληκτοι από τους οποίους οι 180 περίπου προέρχονται από το Αργοστόλιον. ¶παντες περιγράφουν με καταφανή συντριβήν τας αγωνιώδεις ώρας τας οποίας διήλθον κατά την διάρκειαν των σεισμικών δονήσεων από τας οποίας εδοκιμάσθησαν σκληρώς τόσον η Κεφαλληνία όσον και η Ζάκυνθος. 
Όπως αφηγούνται, είς πλείστα χωρία της Καφαλληνίας υπάρχει σημαντικός αριθμός οικιών αι οποίαι κατέστησαν και άλλαι αι οποίαι κατάστησαν ετοιμόρροποι. 
Περί του ακριβούς αριθμού των θυμάτων οι αφιχθέντες δεν δύναται να αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία. Πάντως, υπολογίζουν ότι είναι μεγάλος τόσον είς νεκρούς όσον και εις τραυματίας. Κυρίως επλήγη η Σάμη, της οποίας όλαι σχεδόν αι οικίαι κατέρρευσαν. 
Είς Κεφαλληνίαν επικρατεί ατμόσφαιρα τρόμου και καταθλίψεως, εσημειώθησαν δε και σκηναί απογνώσεως κατά την διάρκειαν των ισχυρών σεισμών της προχθεσινής νυκτός. Μεταξύ των αφιχθέντων καταλέγονται και πρόσωπα τα οποία είχον μεταβή προς παραθερισμόν. 
Δέον να σημειωθή ότι το σκάφος απέπλευσε χθές το απόγευμα εξ Αργοστολίου και ότι μετά τον απόπλουν του εσημειώθησαν και νέοι σεισμοί. Ο πλοίαρχος του «Κ. Τόγιας» κ. Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης ανέφερεν ότι αι ζημίαι είς τους λιμενοβραχίονας της Ζακύνθου και του Αργοστολίου δεν είναι σημαντικαί.

Also here is an article from _Akropolis_ of August 13, 1953
*ΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΩΝ ΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΛΗΚΤΟΥΣ* 
*ΕΠΙΤΑΞΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΩΝ* 
Χθες το απόγευμα επιτάχθησαν υπό του Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιώς τα ατμόπλοια *«Έλση»* διά την μεταφοράν τραυματιών εξ Αργοστολίου και *«Αθήναι»* διά την μεταφοράν των καταδίκων των φυλακών Ζακύνθου είς Κρήτη. 
Επίσης το ατμόπλοιον *«Κωστάκης Τόγιας»* απεστάλησαν εκ Πειραιώς χθες 10 τόννοι αλεύρων και άλλα τρόφιμα διά τους σεισμοπαθείς. 
Εξ άλλου υπό του Δήμου Πειραιώς διετέθησαν 30 εκατομμύρια δραχμών διά την περίθαλψιν των σεισμοπαθών.


Another one_ Avgi_ of August 13, 1953


*Ο ΠΛΗΘΥΣΜΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΣΥΝΩΣΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΦΡΟΣΥΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΚΤΕΣ, ΖΗΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΗ*
Το ατμόπλοιον *«Αλκυών»* που ευρίσκεται στον λιμένα υπέστη φοβερό κραδασμό και παρΆ ολίγον να ανατραπή. Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που εδόθησαν, όλα τα σπίτια είχαν καταρρεύσει τις πρώτες ώρες του απογεύματος, εκτός από το 2ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο ¶μμου, το Γυμνάσιο Ζακύνθου, το Λιμεναρχείο, την Τράπεζα Ελλάδος, και τον ¶γιο Διονύσιο που κατέπεσε το καμπαναριό του. 
Η πυρκαϊα εξερράγη στην πλατεία Μάρκου που επεξετάθη στοΚαζίνο και σε άλλα σπίτια και απΆ εκεί εξαπλωνόταν ολοένα. 
Μεταξύ των νεκρών είναι και ο δημοτικός σύμβουλος Κυριάκος Ξένος. Επίσης κατέρρευσαν όλα τα αγάλματα, μεταξύ των οποίων του Σολομού και Ρώμα. 
Οι κάτοικοι του νησιού είναι συγκεντρωμένοι στην παραλία και εκλιπαρούν μέσα σε ατμόσφαιρα απερίγραπτης αλλοφροσύνης να επιβιβασθούν σε κάθε πλωτό μέσο. Δεκάδες τραυματιών μετεφέρθησαν στην Πάτρα όπου τα αυτοκίνητα του Ε.Σ. ευρίσκονται σε διαρκήν κίνησιν. 
Όλες οι επικοινωνίες διεκόπησαν. Μόνη συγκοινωνία απομένει η Πατρών – Σταυρού – Ιθάκης, μέσω Λευκάδος. Με την Κεφαλληνία μόνη επικοινωνία είναι ο ασύρματος του αρματαγωγού *«Αλφειός».*

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο πλοίαρχος του «Κ. Τόγιας» κ. Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης ανέφερεν ότι αι ζημίαι είς τους λιμενοβραχίονας της Ζακύνθου και του Αργοστολίου δεν είναι σημαντικαί.


Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο μετέπειτα ιδρυτής της Fragline! Ο Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης είχε καπετανέψει και άλλα Τογαίικα βαπόρια, όπως το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο μετέπειτα ιδρυτής της Fragline! 
I thought so, but since I do not live in Greece I did not want to guess...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Marilena_ has such a striking cut that she cannot be forgotten even when she is lacking in painting. I find this picture particularly striking! from the spot of the photographer she looks particularly tall!!!

The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1966_ (Historical Album of 1966), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997. 

All photographs are from originals published in _Kathimerini_.  For the non-Greeks in this Forum, _Kathimerini_ was published first by Aggelos Vlachos (late 1910s to early 1950s) and then by his daughter Eleni Vlachou. It was considered the most "serious" Greek newspaper in those days and tried to imitate the _New York Times_ in style and appearance.

 **  is the ship in front of her the little _Erietta_?

Marilena 1966.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω έψαξα και βρήκα τις πιό κάτω πληροφορίες οι οποίες αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html
Απόσπασμα από :*Ακτοπλοϊκά στις Κυκλάδες* *Γ. Σίμωσις* Αθήνα, Δεκέμβριος 1990.

Α/Π «ΜΑΡΗ»

Ήταν Ανδριακής πλοιοκτησίας, δρομολογήθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 και ακολούθως αγοράστηκε από τον Τόγια. Ακούστηκε τότε ότι στις επισκευές και μετασκευές που έγιναν στο πλοίο σκοτώθηκε ο γιος του Τόγια.

Το πλοίο ξαναμπήκε στις γραμμές Κυκλάδων - Σάμου με το νέο όνομα «Κωστάκης». Ήταν περί τους 1200 έως 1500 τόνους και ελέγετο ότι υπήρξε θαλαμηγός κάποιου εξέχοντος Αιγυπτίου. Ήταν ατμοκίνητο, με δύο παλινδρομικές μηχανές, διπλέλικο. Ταξίδευε με 13 μίλια περίπου. Είχε το στυλ γιοτ (yacht – θαλαμηγού) με γυρτή πλώρη και μπαστούνι, με γυρτά κατάρτια και γυρτό φουγάρο. Ήταν καλοτάξιδο, είχε καρένα και θεωρείτο από τα καλύτερα πλοία που εκτελούσαν τότε τις γραμμές. Όταν ελέγετο «Μαρή» ήταν λευκό, ως «Κωστάκης» είχε το σκάφος μαύρο. Τέλος το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Λάγα, μετεσκευάσθη τελείως και πήρε το όνομα «Μαρινέλα».



Μ/V «ΜΑΡΙΝΕΛΑ»

Στις μετασκευές άλαξαν οι μέσα χώροι, τα σαλόνια, οι καμπίνες. Έφυγαν οι παλινδρομικές μηχανές και αντικατεστάθησαν με μηχανές Diesel. Έτσι ευρυχώρηνε το πλοίο, δεν ήταν ζεστό αφού απομακρύνθηκαν τα καζάνια ατμού, αλλά μετατέθηκε το μετάκεντρο και έγινε κακοτάξιδο. Όταν έγιναν οι μετασκευές αυτές το πλοίο ήταν αρκετά παλαιό. Έλεγαν τότε ότι ήταν τόσο γερό το σκάφος, από γαλβανισμένες λαμαρίνες και με πολλούς νομείς, ώστε συνέφερε η τόσο μεγάλη μετασκευή. Έλεγαν μάλιστα ότι τους υποχρέωσαν να φτιάξουν διπύθμενα, για λόγους ασφαλείας, ενώ τα πλοία της παλαιάς κατασκευής, όπως τα γιοτ, δεν είχαν. Στις μετατροπές άλλαξε η μορφή της πλώρης και η μορφή της πρύμης για να εμφανιστεί πιο μοντέρνο το πλοίο.

Τα επιβατηγά ατμόπλοια που ανέφερα, «Αμαρυνθία», «Ηλιούπολις», «Μαρή» (μετέπειτα «Κωστάκης») και αυτά που θα αναφέρω, «Μοσχάνθη», «¶νδρος», και «Γλάρος» έχουν πολλά κοινά στοιχεία τόσο στο σκάφος, στη μορφή της γάστρας, στην ύπαρξη καρένας, στη μορφή του τιμονιού, όσον και στις έλικες (αργόστροφες μεγάλης ακτίνας) και τις μηχανές (παλινδρομικές με 3 ή 4 διαβαθμίσεις). Ανήκουν στην αυτή περίοδο ναυπηγήσεως, δηλαδή έχουν ναυπηγηθεί προπολεμικά μέσα στην ίδια δεκαετία ή δεκαπενταετία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω έψαξα και βρήκα τις πιό κάτω πληροφορίες οι οποίες αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html
> Απόσπασμα από :*Ακτοπλοϊκά στις Κυκλάδες* *Γ. Σίμωσις* Αθήνα, Δεκέμβριος 1990


Toxoti, I recommend great care when reading that specific site. I have found that some of the comments and "data" are very approximate.....

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπόδειξη.
Οι συμβουλές των εμπειροτέρων πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες

----------


## Ellinis

> Να συμπληρώσω τον Roi οτι το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1947 αγορασμένο από τους Ι.& Γ.Χαδούλη και τότε μετανομάστηκε ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. 
> Το 1949 πωλήθη στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια και πήρε το όνομα MARIE. Όταν όμως το παιδί του Τόγια σκωτόθηκε (πάνω στο καράβι κατά τη μετασκευή του, το καράβι μετανομάστηκε ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Κατά άλλους το όνομα MARIE το πήρε το 1947 πρωτού το αγοράσει ο Τόγιας.


Μιας και πρόσφατα έκανα κάποιες ανασκαφές, ανακάλυψα κάποιες πληροφορίες που ρίχνουν φως στα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα.

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν, με τα "ναυτικά χρονικά" των ετών 1946-49, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε το 1946 από την εταιρεία "Λαμυρα" των Ι.& Γ.Χαδούλη και ονομάστηκε PATRIS υψώνοντας σημαία Παναμά. Υποθέτω πως αν ταξίδεψε το 1946-47 θα ήταν σε διεθνής γραμμές.

Το Γενάρη του 1948 νηολογήθηκε στην ¶νδρο για λογαριασμό των Μαρή-Γουλανδρή και μετανομάστηκε ΜΑΡΗ. Τότε ταξίδεψε σίγουρα στην ακτοπλοϊα.

Το 1949 το πήρε ο Ι.Τόγιας και μετανομάστηκε τελικά ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και πρόσφατα έκανα κάποιες ανασκαφές, ανακάλυψα κάποιες πληροφορίες που ρίχνουν φως στα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Σύμφωνα λοιπόν, με τα "ναυτικά χρονικά" των ετών 1946-49, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε το 1946 από την εταιρεία "Λαμυρα" των Ι.& Γ.Χαδούλη και ονομάστηκε PATRIS υψώνοντας σημαία Παναμά. Υποθέτω πως αν ταξίδεψε το 1946-47 θα ήταν σε διεθνής γραμμές.
> 
> Το Γενάρη του 1948 νηολογήθηκε στην ¶νδρο για λογαριασμό των Μαρή-Γουλανδρή και μετανομάστηκε ΜΑΡΗ. Τότε ταξίδεψε σίγουρα στην ακτοπλοϊα.
> 
> Το 1949 το πήρε ο Ι.Τόγιας και μετανομάστηκε τελικά ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.


Very helpful. It explains something I had read about a 1947 *Patris*!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A futuristic _Marilena

_Marilena.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν πολύ στον αέρα δεν είναι η πρύμνη; :shock:  Αποτέλεσμα της "τραβηγμένης" μετασκευής προφανώς, κάτι σαν τη ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ (μεγάλη η χάρη της) των ημερών μας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Μαριλένα* στο Λουτράκι, από καρτ ποστάλ.

O135.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Μαριλένα* στο Λουτράκι, από καρτ ποστάλ.
> 
> O135.jpg


Now this is one of the most unexpected encounters!!! And what was she doing in Loutraki?

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά την καταπληκτική φωτο που ανέβασε ο tss apollon, του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην παλιά του μορφή, ας το δούμε και στην τελική του.

marilena.jpg
από κάποιο περιοδικό της εποχής

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μετά την καταπληκτική φωτο που ανέβασε ο tss apollon, του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην παλιά του μορφή, ας το δούμε και στην τελική του. marilena.jpg
> από κάποιο περιοδικό της εποχής


 
Kai h neara Marilena pou kaqetai sthn _chaise longue_ den einai kaqolou kakia....

"W, pou phgate palieV, kaleV, cruseV mereV thV niothV mou"
"kuda kuda vy udalilis..." 
AlexandroV Pouskin,   EugenioV Oniegin

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το "Πατρίς" στον Πειραιά. 
> Σύμφωνα με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis πρέπει να είναι το θρυλικό "Κωστάκης Τόγιας". Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1911 στα ναυπηγεία J.I.Thornycroft & Co. Ltd. and Camper & Nicholsons Ltd. του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου με αρχικό όνομα "Marynthea".  Μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά σε "Emerald", "Yacht Conqueror", "Patris ", "Marie" προτού αποκτηθεί το 1949 από την Ατμοπλοΐα Ευάγγελου Τόγια. Αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε "Μαριλένα"


This information was posted by Roi Baudoin about 7 months ago. I believe Miramar is wrong when they give the name *Patris* only for 4-5 months. 

In his book _I Elliniki Epivatigos Nautilia_, A. Tzamtzis states tha the ship was "doing domestic routes" under the name _Patris_ on January 1, 1949! Well... This time Tzamtzis is wrong! Here is a November 27, 1948 news piece about _Marie_, indicating that she was already _Marie_ and not _Patris_!

19481127 Marie.jpg

Here are a few schedules of _Kostakis Togias_ in the 1950s...
First, special itineraries around Dekapentavgoustos of 1954 (August 11, 1954)

19540811 KostakisTogias.jpg

Here are two schedules of _Kostakis Togias_ in the 1955, August 12 and 19

19550812 Togias.jpg19550819c Togias.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πανέμορφο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ αρόδου στην Παροικιά...

Από το βιβλίο «Πάρος και Αντίπαρος, το εικονοστάσι της ψυχής μου, 1900-1960» της Κυριακής Ραγκούση - Κοντογιώργου (2004).

Για όποιον αναρωτιέται τι είναι το "αρχείο Όθωνα Κάπαρη" που αναφέρει η λεζάντα, τα παρακάτω:



> _Λαογραφική Συλλογή Κάπαρη. Ο Ναουσαίος γιατρός και συλλέκτης Όθωνας Κάπαρης, κληροδότησε στη Νάουσα την σημαντικότατη συλλογή του. Αποτελεί έργο ζωής και περιλαμβάνει σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικό, παλιά βιβλία και χειρόγραφα, μια αξιόλογη λαογραφική συλλογή και αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα._


kostakis1.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Οπως είχα υποσχεθεί σε κάποια μέλη μας ,βρήκα διάφορες φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που προσέγγιζαν την Ικαρία.
Τη κάθε φώτο θα την ανεβάζω 2 φορές.Μία στο κανονικό μέγεθος (μικρή φωτο) και άλλη μία με resize που έχω κάνει ωστε να βλέπουμε κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω (χαλάει βέβαια λίγο η ποιότητα)

Απο το αρχείο του Χρήστου Μαλαχία λοιπον (φωτογράφος απο Ράχες Ικαρίας) που έχει μαζέψει σπάνιο υλικό απο παλιές φώτο του νησιού, το Μαριλένα (μετα την μετασκευή) στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας αποβιβάζοντας τον κόσμο με λάντζες.
Στην φώτο διακρίνω δυο λάντζες που αποβιβάζουν απο τις σκάλες του πλοίου και μια που αποβιβάζει απο μία πορτα.

Χαρισμένη λοιπόν και αυτή αλλά και όσες ανέβουν με τον καιρό σε 4 φίλους που έχουν απογειώσει τα ιστορικά - Νικόλα Πεππα,Roi, Εllinis και Εσπερο


Χ.Μαλαχίας,Μαριλενα.jpg

Χ.Μαλαχίας,Μαριλενα resize.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε sylver σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσπάθεια που έκανες με το φωτογράφο. 
Τα νησιά μας έχουν "θαμμένους θησαυρούς" που περιμένουν κάποιον να τους ανακαλύψει! 
Αναμένουμε ανυπόμονα τη συνέχεια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οπως είχα υποσχεθεί σε κάποια μέλη μας ,βρήκα διάφορες φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που προσέγγιζαν την Ικαρία.


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ωραιοτατες φωτογραφιες και περιμενουμε περισσοτερες

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Sylver,* τώρα μας απογείωσες.

Σου ετοιμάζουμε σημαντικές εκπλήξεις, λίας συντόμως.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου πάμε να δούμε ένα καρέ από την πιο γνωστή ελληνική ταινία.

*"Ποτέ την Κυριακή"* με την *Μελίνα Μερκούρη,* τον *Jules Dassin*, τον *Γιώργο Φούντα*, τον *Τίτο Βανδή*, την Δ*έσπω Διαμαντίδου*, τον *Δήμο Σταρένιο* και τόσους άλλους καλούς ηθοποιούς.

Ο *Jules Dassin* έχει αναλάβει να συντονίσει και να οργανώσει όλο αυτόν τον υπέροχο θίασο.

Η *Μελίνα* αστραφτερή όσο ποτέ.

Ο *Μάνος Χατζιδάκις* γράφει τη μουσική που θα τον κάνει γνωστό στο εξωτερικό, θα του αποφέρει ένα Όσκαρ και θα του δώσει την ώθηση για να κάνει καριέρα διεθνή.

Φυσικά, από την ταινία δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το *"Μαριλένα".*
Πλάϊ στην αστραφτερή Μελίνα, δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει το πιο λαμπερό πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Το πλοίο με τα δύο πρόσωπα και την μεγάλη ιστορία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα
Το υπέροχο *"Μαριλένα"*, αραγμένο δίπλα στο *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"* του Μπιλίνη (θα το δούμε στο θέμα του).

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και, βέβαια, στους λάτρεις του πλοίου *Avenger* και *Διονύση Μουζάκη.*

Marilena 10.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *"Ποτέ την Κυριακή"* με την *Μελίνα Μερκούρη,* τον *Jules Dassin*, τον *Γιώργο Φούντα*, τον *Τίτο Βανδή*, την Δ*έσπω Διαμαντίδου*, τον *Δήμο Σταρένιο* και τόσους άλλους καλούς ηθοποιούς.


_Cairomai pou anebazeiV ola auta ta plana apo to Pote thn Kuriakh_

----------


## sylver23

Στο Εύδηλο το είδαμε.
Ας το δούμε τώρα και πάλι σαν Μαριλένα στον Αγιο Κήρυκο.
Θα ακολουθήσει και άλλη μία ,όχι ως Μαριλένα ομως.

Μαριλένα-Αγιος Κήρυκος.jpg

Μαριλένα-Αγιος Κήρυκος resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ήταν Ανδριακής πλοιοκτησίας, δρομολογήθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 ως *Μαρή* και ακολούθως αγοράστηκε από τον Τόγια. 
> .....
> Όταν ελέγετο «*Μαρή*» ήταν λευκό, ως «Κωστάκης» είχε το σκάφος μαύρο. Ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για φωτογραφίες του ως "Κωστάκης" καθώς και για διάφορες ιστορίες που το αφορουν!



Δεν νομιζω οτι ειχαμε δει ποτε δρομολογια του  πλοιου με το ονομα *Μαρη*. Εδω μια ανακοινωση της 11ης Δεκεμβριου 1949.

19491211   all.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σημαντικές οι πληροφορίες που μας προσφέρει ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas.*

Ένας μικρός, σχετικά, αριθμός πλοίων που προσπαθεί να εκετελέσει έναν μεγάλο αριθμό ετερόκλητων δρομολογίων.

Το *"Ελένη"* στη γραμμή του *"Χειμάρρα",* αλλά κάποιες ημέρες πηγαίνει και στην Κρήτη.

Το *"Μεσαριά"* με τα οκτώ του μίλια πηγαίνει στη Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο, μέσω Σύρου.
Το *"Μαρί"*, το "Ανατολή", το *"Καδιώ,* το *"Τέτη"* και όλη τα μυθικά, πλέον, πλοία εκείνης της εποχής.
Μόλις εξήντα χρόνια πριν.
Και, όμως,  η εποχή φαντάζει φαντάζει ακόμα παλαιότερη ...  

Σε μια φωτογραφία που έχουμε βρει το *"Marie"* είναι βαμμένο με μαύρο χρώμα, όπως και μετέπειτα ως *"Κωστάκης Τόγιας".*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένας ακόμα θησαυρός από το περίφημο βιβλίο της _Κυριακής Ραγκούση - Κοντογιώργου_  *«Πάρος και Αντίπαρος, το εικονοστάσι της ψυχής μου, 1900-1960»* (_"ΑΝΘΕΜΙΟΝ"_, ΠΑΡΟΣ 2004).

Το βιβλίο μου το δάνεισε η πολύ καλή φίλη *Μαρία Χερουβείμ*, μιας και το βιβλίο είναι εξαντλημένο.

Εδώ,λοιπόν, ας χαρούμε το *περίφημο "Marie"* .
Σύμφωνα με το καλό φίλο *Ellinis*, το πλοίο δεν ανήκε τότε στον _Τόγια_.

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στην _Κυριακή Ραγκούση-Κοντογιώργου,_ την _Μαρία Χερουβείμ_ και τον_ Ellinis_ που το πρωτοανακάλυψε.

Marie.jpg

Marie Togias.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι απιστευτη η ιστορια αυτου του πλοιου και το πως μετασκευαστηκε.Ξερει καποιος να μας πει ποιος εκανε αυτην την, πολυ επιτυχημενη μετασκευη?Ρωταω γιατι οι εξωστες το αλπουρο και αλλα στοιχεια εχουν ομοιοτητες με τις μετασκευες - ναυπηγησεις του Κ. Χρηστου Μεσσηνη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Roi Baudoin_

Ευχαριστουμε για αυτη την απιθανη φωτογραφια του *Μαρη*!



> Eιναι απιστευτη η ιστορια αυτου του πλοιου και το πως μετασκευαστηκε.Ξερει καποιος να μας πει ποιος εκανε αυτην την, πολυ επιτυχημενη μετασκευη?Ρωταω γιατι οι εξωστες το αλπουρο και αλλα στοιχεια εχουν ομοιοτητες με τις μετασκευες - ναυπηγησεις του Κ. Χρηστου Μεσσηνη.


Στο βιβλιο του Κου Κωνσταντινου Φιλιππου υπαρχει μια σειρα Ελληνικων πλοιων τα οποια μετεσκευασε/σχεδιασε/δουλεψε ο πατερας του Κος _Αλεξανδρος Φιλιππου_. Ενα απο αυτα ειναι το *Κωστακης Τογιας.

*Filippou.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αντώνη ευχαριστώ.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά,και πάντα στο εργο το καλό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin   αλλη μια φορα σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κωστακης Τογιας* στις 9 Ιουνιου 1955
19550609 Kost Togias.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μιας και ο Νικόλας ανέβασε το δρομολόγιο παραπάνω να το δούμε στην Ικαρία ως Κωστάκης Τόγιας αυτήν την φορά

Κωστάκης Τόγιας.jpg

Κωστάκης Τόγιας resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και ο Νικόλας ανέβασε το δρομολόγιο παραπάνω να το δούμε στην Ικαρία ως Κωστάκης Τόγιας αυτήν την φορά
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας.jpg
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας resize.jpg


Πρεπει να παραδεχθω οτι μου αρεσει πολυ το παλιο, αρχικο σουλουπι του *Μαρη/Κωστακης Τογιας*

----------


## avenger

Συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες Marie και Κ.Τόγιας(2) - ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΛΕΚΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΧΑΡΙΣΑΝ!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μιας και ο Νικόλας ανέβασε το δρομολόγιο παραπάνω να το δούμε στην Ικαρία ως Κωστάκης Τόγιας αυτήν την φορά
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας.jpg
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας resize.jpg


*Έξοχες !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αυτο το ταξιδι (12 Απριλιου 1955) ηταν απο τα αγαπητα του *Κωστακη Τογια*, Στους μεγαλους σεισμους της Κεφαλλονιας του 1953 το πλοιο ηταν το πρωτο που εφθασε και εδωσε βοηθεια




> ΕΦΘΑΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΙΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΛΗΚΤΟΙ ΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
> Περί την 9.30 κατέπλευσε εις τον λιμένα του Πειραιώς το ατμόπλοιον ↔Κ. Τόγια≈ προερχόμενον εκ Ζακύνθου και Αργοστολίου. Του σκάφους επέβαινον 210 σεισμόπληκτοι από τους οποίους οι 180 περίπου προέρχονται από το Αργοστόλιον. ¶παντες περιγράφουν με καταφανή συντριβήν τας αγωνιώδεις ώρας τας οποίας διήλθον κατά την διάρκειαν των σεισμικών δονήσεων από τας οποίας εδοκιμάσθησαν σκληρώς τόσον η Κεφαλληνία όσον και η Ζάκυνθος.
> Όπως αφηγούνται, είς πλείστα χωρία της Καφαλληνίας υπάρχει σημαντικός αριθμός οικιών αι οποίαι κατέστησαν και άλλαι αι οποίαι κατάστησαν ετοιμόρροποι.
> Περί του ακριβούς αριθμού των θυμάτων οι αφιχθέντες δεν δύναται να αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία. Πάντως, υπολογίζουν ότι είναι μεγάλος τόσον είς νεκρούς όσον και εις τραυματίας. Κυρίως επλήγη η Σάμη, της οποίας όλαι σχεδόν αι οικίαι κατέρρευσαν.
> Είς Κεφαλληνίαν επικρατεί ατμόσφαιρα τρόμου και καταθλίψεως, εσημειώθησαν δε και σκηναί απογνώσεως κατά την διάρκειαν των ισχυρών σεισμών της προχθεσινής νυκτός. Μεταξύ των αφιχθέντων καταλέγονται και πρόσωπα τα οποία είχον μεταβή προς παραθερισμόν.
> Δέον να σημειωθή ότι το σκάφος απέπλευσε χθές το απόγευμα εξ Αργοστολίου και ότι μετά τον απόπλουν του εσημειώθησαν και νέοι σεισμοί. Ο πλοίαρχος του ↔Κ. Τόγιας≈ κ. Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης ανέφερεν ότι αι ζημίαι είς τους λιμενοβραχίονας της Ζακύνθου και του Αργοστολίου δεν είναι σημαντικαί..



12/4/1955
19550412 Kostakis Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Μαριλενα* του _Λαγα_ ηταν ιδιαιτερα αγαπητο μετα απο τις μεγαλες του αλλαγες. Αλλα και πριν, στον καιρο που ηταν το *Πατρις* του _Χαδουλη_ και το *Μαρη* και *Κωστακης Τογιας* του _Τογια_ ηταν ενα απο τα πολυαγαπημενα Ελληνικα πλοια. 

Κοιταξτε εδω ενα κολλαζ απο φωτογραφιες που εβαλαν φιλοι σ' αυτο το forum και που δειχνει πως αλλαξε το πλοιο απο *Πατρις* (πανω αριστερα) σε *Μαρη* (πανω δεξια), *Κωστακης Τογιας* (κατω αριστερα) και *Μαριλενα* (κατω δεξια, στις αρχες της καρρειερας της, το 1956, προ των μεγαλων αλλαγων).

Patris to Togias.jpg

Αλλα το πλοιο αυτο ειχε μια μεγαλοπρεπη καρριερα πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα το 1947...

Ναυπηγηθηκε απο τους Camper & Nicholson  στο Woolston της Αγγλιας το 1911. Ειχε 886 τοννους, μηκος 64.6 μετρων και πλατος 9.3 μετρων. Και το σπουδαιοτερο: *Ηταν ενα γιωτ*, ενα απο τα τελευταια μεγαλα γιωτ της περιοδου πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο. 

Ωνομασθηκε *Marynthea* και ανηκε στον H. J. Mason. Τα αδελφια του ηταν το *Miranda* και το *Sagitta*. Αυτο το δευτερο το ξερουμε καλα μια και εγινε τελικα το μεταπολεμικο *Ανδρος*!




> Since 1782 Camper & Nicholsons has been synonymous with elegant sailing and motor yachts built to the very highest standards. The companyΆs reputation for quality is second to none and its record in constructing some of the most famous yachts in the World is legendary.
> 
> The first known powered vessels built by Camper & Nicholsons were three steam yachts of around 50Ά launched in 1872. From that point onwards the drive for bigger and better steam yachts was relentless, reaching its zenith just after the turn of the century with three magnificent vessels – *Sagitta, Miranda* and *Marynthea*. *Sagitta* was 211Ά long and was launched in 1908 for the Duc De Velancay, whilst *Miranda* was 206Ά and was built for Lord Leith of Fyvie in 1909. The last was *Marynthea*, also 211Ά, built for J H Mason in 1911.
> http://www.cnyachting.com/en/company/history_full.html


Το *Marynthea* ηταν ενα πανεμορφο γιωτ και το ειχαν θαυμασει ολοι




> MARYNTHEA     886     1911    V1911     #406     H.J.Mason     
> EMERALD     886     1919     V1911     #406     Sir A.P.du Cros     
> CONQUEROR     886     1926     V1911     #406     H.G.Selfridge     
> PATRIS         886     1947     V1911     #406     G.P.Hadoulis
> MARIE        886     1947     V1911     #406     E.Toyias    
> COSTAKIS TOYIAS 886     1949     V1911     #406     E.Toyias     
> MARILENA     886     1960     V1911     #406     H.Lagas     
> 
> 
> ...


Στην διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Marynthea* εγινε ενα μικρο βοηθητικο πλοιο




> Dreel Castle was the Auxiliary Patrol base at Falmouth from 1/10/1915 to 16/9/1919, & Cormorant was a naval base at Gibraltar from 1/6/1900 to 1/7/1946. Admiral Barlow was sent to take charge of Larne, and in addition to the drifters was given a flying squadron of *six large armed yachts*, *Valiant,* Jeanette, *Marynthea*, Medusa, Narcissus and Sapphire.
> http://www.1914-1918.invisionzone.co...hp/t85506.html


Πιθανως στο *Valiant* να αναγνωρισατε το πασιγνωστο *Ελλας* (πρωην *Ηρα Μ*) του Μανουηλιδη, το ωραιοτατο αυτο Ελληνικο πλοιο της προπολεμικης εποχης.

Η συνεχεια του πλοιου μετα τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο ηταν το γιωτ *Emerald* που ανηκε στον Sir Arthur du Cros απο την Ιρλανδια (γι αυτο και ονομασθηκε *Emerald* ). Και με αυτο το ονομα το βρισκουμε να κανει τον γυρο του κοσμου!!! Να λοιπον το *Emerald*  (η *Μαριλενα* μας στο Pago Pago του Ειρηνικου στις 5 Απριλιου 1921!!! Και μετα στο Hilo της Χαβαης και στο San Diego της Καλιφορνιας!!! 
Emerald 1921a.jpg
Emerald 1921b.jpg
Emerald2.jpg
 Το φανταζεσθε αυτο?  Η *Μαριλενα* (η ο *Κωστακης Τογιας* αν προτιματε) να περναει τον Ειρηνικο!!!

Απο το 1926 και μετα ηταν σαν το γιωτ *Conqueror* που ανηκε σε ενα παμπλουτο Αμερικανο καταστηματαρχη, τον  _Gordon Selfridge_ , που εκανε την περιουσια του στην Oxford Street του Λονδινου σαν ιδιοκτητης του περιφημου Selfridge's Department Store




> _Regatta August 17, 1931_ 
> There were other accidents. Seaman Pengelly, another member of the Britannia's crew, jumped smartly into a dinghy, slipped, sprained his back, was carried into East Cowes hospital. Early that morning a motor boat belonging to Lady Hulton caught fire. Lady Hulton, Vice Admiral Francis Herbert Mitchell and a mechanic jumped for their lives, all badly burned. They were fished from the water by the crew of the *Conqueror*, steam yacht of the U. S.-born department storekeeper _H. Gordon Selfridge_.
> .......
> From Grosvenor Square (northeast corner), cut north up Duke Street until you reach the junction of Oxford Street, at which point you can head east, moving deeper into the heart of commercial and theatrical London. A shopping mecca since 1908 when the American retail magnate, _Gordon Selfridge_
> Selfridge.jpg
> opened _Selfridge's Department Store_, this is the most popular street in London for out-of-town shoppers. It is no longer a "lurking place for cut-throats," as an early-18th-century writer called Oxford Street, although with the present pound-to-dollar ratio, you might indeed consider some of today's merchants highway robbers. Many of the fruit-and-flower vendors you encounter along Oxford Street are the great-grandchildren of former traders, their style of making a living passed on from one generation to the next. 
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...742112,00.html


Στον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο, το *Conqueror* συνεχισε να ειναι ενα βοηθητικο του Βρεττανικου στολου. Και τελικα μας ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1947.

Να ειναι αυτο το πλοιο *Conqueror* κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου;
http://lemairesoft.sytes.net:1944/pa...?univid=377850

Conqueror.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικό το αφιέρωμά σου, φίλε *Nicholas Peppas.*

Μεγάλες δόξες και τιμές για το ταπεινό *"Μαριλένα".*

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να κοκκίνιζε αν άκουγε όσα έγραψες γι' αυτήν.

Δεν αποκλείεται, βέβαια, και να ακούει και να αισθάνεται, μάλιστα και πολύ υπερήφανη.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas πολυ καλο!

----------


## τοξοτης

Ορισμένοι σε αυτό το forum μας καταπλήσσουν με τα γραφόμενά τους.
Ένας από αυτούς είσαι και συ φίλε Νίκο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φαινεται οτι το *Μαρη* πρωτοδρομολογηθηκε στις 27 Ιουλιου 1948

19480727 Amar Marie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων για τον εορτασμό της εθνικής επετείου της 25ης Μαρτίου στη Τήνο, πραγματοποιείται λιτάνευση της εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης με αφετηρία τον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας και κατάληξη το λιμάνι της Τήνου.



Φαινεται το *Μαριλενα* και το *Μοσχανθη*



Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...612&thid=11750


T1.jpgT2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για καποιο λογο δεν εχουν ανεβασθει δρομολογια του *Μαριλενα* παρ οτι σχεδον ολοι μας (καποιας ηλικιας) θυμομαστε που πηγαινε... 

Ιδου δυο απο τις 12 Αυγουστου και 3 Οκτωβριου 1965

19650812 Marilena.jpg19651003 MArilena.jpg




> Πραγματικά το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ήταν ένα ιστορικό σκαρί και ένα από τα μακροβιότερα ακτοπλοϊκά μας.
> ........................
> Μετασκευάστηκε τη δεκαετία του 60 με νέα πλώρη, φουγάρο, μηχανές κλπ για να διαλυθεί στη Χαλκίδα το 1979 σε ηλικία 68 χρονών!!


Παρουσιαζω εδω δυο διαφημισεις του *Μαριλενα* στις 3 και 24 Ιουλιου 1960 που προδιοριζουν ποτε αρχισε δρομολογια με το καινουριο του ονομα!

19600703 MArilena.jpg

19600724 Marilena.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To όνομα ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ το πήρε όταν το αγόρασε ο Λαγάς, δηλαδή το 1958. Ταξίδεψε για 2 χρόνια και μετά μετασκευάστηκε. Μια μετασκευή η οποία συζητήθηκε πολύ.

----------


## Haddock

> Αυτό το βαπόρι με συγκινεί βαθειά, γιατί μου θυμίζει την παιδική μου ηλικία και τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια. Το ίδιο και το "Ανδρος". Νωρίς το απόγευμα αναχώρηση από Πειραιά, νύχτα διέλευση από τον Ισθμό, μέσα στον ύπνο μου άκουγα τα σφυρίγματα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας και το πρωί φτάναμε στην Ζάκυνθο. Μετά συνέχιζε για Κεφαλλονιά. Εχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές και με τα δύο πλοία. Αργότερα μπήκε στην γραμμή και το "Κολοκοτρώνης" για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Πρόσφατα τράβηξα φωτογραφία της πρύμης που φαίνεται καθαρά το όνομα από την ... τηλεόραση. Μπορώ να σου την στείλω με μαίηλ αν θέλεις.


Διονύση, το φιλμάκι είναι δικαιωματικά δικό σου. Απόλαυσε το αγαπημένο σου σκαρί σε μια σπάνια εμφάνιση του στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.  :Smile:  Ποιος να είναι άραγε ο πλοίαρχος που δίνει το πρόσταγμα;;

----------


## Ellinis

Eκληκτικό το φιλμάκι!!! Είχα διαβάσει για το ξεχωριστό ήχο που έκαναν οι μπουρούδες που απελευθερώναν ατμό, αλλά δεν είχα ακούσει... πραγματικά αλλιώτικος ήχος!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Διονύση, το φιλμάκι είναι δικαιωματικά δικό σου. Απόλαυσε το αγαπημένο σου σκαρί σε μια σπάνια εμφάνιση του στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.  Ποιος να είναι άραγε ο πλοίαρχος που δίνει το πρόσταγμα;;


Μα που πας και τα ξεθάβεις αυτά, βρε χρυσοθήρα;  :Razz:  Όσο για τον καπετάνιο, θα μπορούσε να είναι ο ηθοποιός Ορέστης Μακρής, αλλά είναι μόνον μία σκέψη...  :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διονύση, το φιλμάκι είναι δικαιωματικά δικό σου. Απόλαυσε το αγαπημένο σου σκαρί σε μια σπάνια εμφάνιση του στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.  Ποιος να είναι άραγε ο πλοίαρχος που δίνει το πρόσταγμα;;


Αυτο ειναι καταπληκτικο φιλμ και βλεπουμε ενα θρυλο να ταξιδευει!  Δεν θα μας πεις το φιλμ;  Οσο για τον καπετανιος, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ηθοποιος. Πραγματικος καπτανιος ειναι

----------


## Haddock

> Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο μετέπειτα ιδρυτής της Fragline! Ο Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης είχε καπετανέψει και άλλα Τογαίικα βαπόρια, όπως το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ.


Μήπως ο πλοίαρχος του φιλμ είναι ο Γ.Φραγκουδάκης;;

Παραθέτω μερικά καρρέ που ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Πολύ ωραίο το φίλμ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αξέχαστα σκαριά-αξέχαστοι ναυτικοί. Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους για τα κατατοπιστικά σχόλια.

Διονύσης.

----------


## avenger

Καταπληκτικό βίντεο-σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και ο Νικόλας ανέβασε το δρομολόγιο παραπάνω να το δούμε στην Ικαρία ως Κωστάκης Τόγιας αυτήν την φορά
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας.jpg
> 
> Κωστάκης Τόγιας resize.jpg


Και εδω μια αλλη φωτογραφια του *Κωστακης Τογιας* απο την ιδια γωνια, αλλα παρμενη μεσα στο μεγαλο λιμανι το 1949!

Kostakis Togias 1949.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μήπως ο πλοίαρχος του φιλμ είναι ο Γ.Φραγκουδάκης;;
> 
> Παραθέτω μερικά καρρέ που ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση.


Mιας και μου το μαρτύρησε καλός φίλος που παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ, να σας μεταφέρω οτι ο εικονιζόμενος καπετάνιος ήταν πράγματι ο Γεώργιος Φραγκιουδάκης.
Και μιας και -πέρα από τις δεδομένες ικανότητες του- ο Φραγκιουδάκης είχε και οικογενειακές σχέσεις με την οικογένεια Τόγια, δεν τον κουνούσε κανείς από το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. 
Λογικά πρέπει να έφυγε όταν πουλήθηκε το πλοίο το 1958 στο Λαγά, και συνέχισε και πάλι σε πλοίο του Ευάγγελου Τόγια, στο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 
Με αυτό ξενιτεύτηκε από τον Πειραιά στη Ραφήνα όπου και έκανε το πρώτο του (απ' όσο γνωρίζω) ακτοπλοϊκό εγχείρημα αγοράζοντας το 1961 το 49% των ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ και ΡΕΝΑ. 
Αν και ο ίδιος θα φύγει σύντομα από τη ζωή, η εταιρεία του άντεξε για τέσσερις δεκαετίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο διαμαντια της Ατμοπλοιας Τογια απο την δεκαετια 1950....  στην Τηνο
Δεξια το *Κωστακης Τογιας* και αριστερα το *Μοσχανθη*...  Λειπει  μονο το *Καρυστος*
(καρτ ποσταλ του 1956)


Tenos Moschanthi.jpg

Tenos Moschanthi1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΝΗΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ! (ποτε περασαν κιολας_

Επισκεψη του πρωθυπουργου Κωνσταντινου Καραμανλη στην Παρο και Τηνο στις  14 και 15 Αυγουστου 1960!

Εδω το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* (και  στο βαθος το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ*).  Και να σκεφτουμε οτι προ 25 ετων το πλοιο αυτο (*ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ*) βρισκοταν στο Pago-Pago της Αμερικανικης Σαμοας στον Ειρηνικο!!!

Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...623&thid=17759

49b.jpg

53b.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

> Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω έψαξα και βρήκα τις πιό κάτω πληροφορίες οι οποίες αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html
> Απόσπασμα από :*Ακτοπλοϊκά στις Κυκλάδες* *Γ. Σίμωσις* Αθήνα, Δεκέμβριος 1990.
> 
> Α/Π «ΜΑΡΗ»
> 
> Ήταν Ανδριακής πλοιοκτησίας, δρομολογήθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 και ακολούθως αγοράστηκε από τον Τόγια. Ακούστηκε τότε ότι στις επισκευές και μετασκευές που έγιναν στο πλοίο σκοτώθηκε ο γιος του Τόγια.
> 
> Το πλοίο ξαναμπήκε στις γραμμές Κυκλάδων - Σάμου με το νέο όνομα «Κωστάκης». Ήταν περί τους 1200 έως 1500 τόνους και ελέγετο ότι υπήρξε θαλαμηγός κάποιου εξέχοντος Αιγυπτίου. Ήταν ατμοκίνητο, με δύο παλινδρομικές μηχανές, διπλέλικο. Ταξίδευε με 13 μίλια περίπου. Είχε το στυλ γιοτ (yacht – θαλαμηγού) με γυρτή πλώρη και μπαστούνι, με γυρτά κατάρτια και γυρτό φουγάρο. Ήταν καλοτάξιδο, είχε καρένα και θεωρείτο από τα καλύτερα πλοία που εκτελούσαν τότε τις γραμμές. Όταν ελέγετο «Μαρή» ήταν λευκό, ως «Κωστάκης» είχε το σκάφος μαύρο. Τέλος το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Λάγα, μετεσκευάσθη τελείως και πήρε το όνομα «Μαρινέλα».
> 
> ...


....ψες σε ένα καφενείο στη Γιάλη,ένας γέροντας μεταξύ των άλλων μου 
είπε ότι όντως σκοτώθηκε ο Κωστάκης γιός του Τογια μέσα στο Μαρή ενω βρισκότν σε επισκευη,γλιστρώντας σε σκάλα καθως κατέβαινε στο μηχανοστάσιο,εξου και πήρε το όνομα του το πλοιο αυτο...
Μου είπε και μία ρίμα περι του πλοιου....

Κωστάκης Τόγιας πρώην Μαρής
σαν βγήκε απο επισκευή
δεν το ξεπέρναγε κανείς.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

ο γέροντας τα λέει σωστά φίλε amorgos66. Ο Κωστάκης Τόγιας ήταν το μοναχοπαίδι του Ευάγγελου Τόγια. Αν δεν είχε χαθεί έτσι πρόωρα ίσως να ήταν διαφορετική και η πορεία της εταιρείας. 
Ο Ευάγγελος Τόγιας τελικά απεσύρθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60 καθώς ήταν ήδη στην 7η δεκαετία της ζωής του. Η διαχείρηση των τελευταίων πλοίων του πέρασε στον εξΆ αγχιστείας ανιψιό του Γεώργιο Φραγκιουδάκη (που εξελίχτηκε στη συνέχεια στη Fragline).

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Οταν πουληθηκε το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ στον Λαζαρο Λαγα μετα απο λιγο διαστημα ο Ευαγγελος Τογιας πηρα το ΕΛΣΗ απο τον Ιωαννη Τογια και το ονομασε ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ και πλοιαρχος ανελαβε ο Γεωργιος Φραγκουδακης
Στο ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ πρωην ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ανελαβε την πρωτη του πλοαρχια ο καπτα Νικολας Ππαπαγγελης

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

> Διονύση, το φιλμάκι είναι δικαιωματικά δικό σου. Απόλαυσε το αγαπημένο σου σκαρί σε μια σπάνια εμφάνιση του στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.  Ποιος να είναι άραγε ο πλοίαρχος που δίνει το πρόσταγμα;;


Το φιλμακι ειναι απο την ταινια ΤΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΑ με σεναριο τους σεισμους της Κεφαλλονιας

----------


## Ellinis

Όσοι περάσατε από την έκθεση "Αρόδο" θα είδατε και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ στο τέλος ενός δρομολογίου του, ετοιμάζεται να πλαγιοδετήσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Ο ναύτης πετάει το βιλάι στον καβοδέτη και ο φακός του Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου τον "αιχμαλωτίζει" στο επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο.

Μια φωτογραφία που θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στον Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο που μοιράζεται απλόχερα μαζί μας αναμνήσεις του από τα ιστορικά σκαριά εκείνης της εποχής.

kostakis toyas 1.jpg
Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο των Αφών Μεγαλοοικονόμου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια! γεματη ζωντανια   μια και ο καλλιτεχνης φωτογραφος αποθανατισε   το βιλαι   στον αερα και την εκκινηση των καβοδετων!

----------


## τοξοτης

Από εκείνες τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που τα λόγια δεν μπορούν να περιγράψουν αυτό που βλέπουν τα μάτια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το επιβατηγο *Κωστακης Τογιας* στην σεισμοπληκτη Ζακυνθο (Αυγουστος 1953)
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...503&thid=15427
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

IMG_2347.jpg
IMG_2348.jpg
IMG_2349.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το επιβατηγο *Κωστακης Τογιας* στην σεισμοπληκτη Ζακυνθο (Αυγουστος 1953)
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...503&thid=15427
> Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.
> 
> IMG_2347.jpg
> IMG_2348.jpg
> IMG_2349.jpg


 
Νίκο ,
Στο πρόσωπό σου ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους εκείνους που ξοδεύουν ώρες ψάχνοντας για να μας παρουσιάσουν ιστορικά στοιχεία.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Στίς φωτό που παρέθεσε ο φίλτατος Νικόλας,φαίνονται και ενστολοι,που προφανώς εκφορτώνουν βοήθεια για τους σεισμόπλεικτους.Δέν κατάφερα να διακρίνω την σημαία στην ακατό τους .Αντε πάλι απο την αρχή διάβασμα στις δημοσιεύσεις , γιατί κάτι θυμάμαι οτι είχε αναφερθεί για σχεδόν αμεση βοήθεια απο πολεμικό σκάφος ξένου κράτους που ηταν κοντά στα νερά της Ζακύνθου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _Leonardos.B_

Ηταν το αγγλικο πολεμικο *Daring*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=35




> Πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο (1953) του Αγγλικου πολεμικου *Daring* που περναει τον ισθμο. Βλεπουμε περιπου 1 λεπτο (αρχιζοντας απο το 2:55)
> 
> Βιντεο/φιλμ της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=59032

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

> Όσοι περάσατε από την έκθεση "Αρόδο" θα είδατε και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ στο τέλος ενός δρομολογίου του, ετοιμάζεται να πλαγιοδετήσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Ο ναύτης πετάει το βιλάι στον καβοδέτη και ο φακός του Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου τον "αιχμαλωτίζει" στο επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο.
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία που θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στον Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο που μοιράζεται απλόχερα μαζί μας αναμνήσεις του από τα ιστορικά σκαριά εκείνης της εποχής.


Ευχαριστω Αρη ποσο κοντα ερχεται το τοτε με το τωρα. Οταν αναχωρουσε ακουγαμε την καταπληκτικη διπλη σφυριχτρα του.
Καθομαστε στο πορτο και καμαρωναμε αυτο το πανεμορφο σκαρι να σκιζει τη θαλασσα μεχρι που χανοταν. Κατα την γνωμη μου η μετασκευη χαλασε αυτη την ομοφια που ειχε το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

> Το επιβατηγο *Κωστακης Τογιας* στην σεισμοπληκτη Ζακυνθο (Αυγουστος 1953)
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=2503&thid=15427
> Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.


Το πλοιο ειναι αροδο λογω των ζημιων που ειχε υποστει η προβλητα απο τους σεισμους.




> Στίς φωτό που παρέθεσε ο φίλτατος Νικόλας,φαίνονται και ενστολοι,που προφανώς εκφορτώνουν βοήθεια για τους σεισμόπλεικτους.Δέν κατάφερα να διακρίνω την σημαία στην ακατό τους .Αντε πάλι απο την αρχή διάβασμα στις δημοσιεύσεις , γιατί κάτι θυμάμαι οτι είχε αναφερθεί για σχεδόν αμεση βοήθεια απο πολεμικό σκάφος ξένου κράτους που ηταν κοντά στα νερά της Ζακύνθου.


Τα πολεμικα πλοια που εφτασαν πρωτα ηταν του Ισδραηλ και της Αγγλιας.

Κατα τη διαρκεια της κατοχης ο γερμανος διοικητης ζητησε απο τον Δημαρχο και τον Μητροπολιτη να του παραδοσουν καταλογο με τους εβραιους κατοικους της Ζακυνθου
Αφου εβαλαν μονο τα δικα τους ονοματα στη λιστα πηγαν και του ειππαν οτι θα πρεπει να εκτελεσει πρωτα αυτους διοτι στη Ζακυνθο ολοι οι κατοικοι λεγο νται Ζακυνθινοι και μονο. Με αυτη και αλλες ενεργειες καταφεραν και τους γλιτωσαν γιαυτο ακομη και σημερα γινονται εκδηλωσεις απο Ισδραηλινους στη Ζακυνθο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστά! Και στο Αργοστόλι, πρώτα φτάσανε Ισραηλινά πλοία, μετά Αγγλικά και μετά Αμερικάνικα και Ιταλικά.
Δεν τυχαίνει μήπως να γνωρίζεις τα ονόματα των Ισραηλινών πλοίων;




> Τα πολεμικα πλοια που εφτασαν πρωτα ηταν του Ισδραηλ και της Αγγλιας.Κατα τη διαρκεια της κατοχης ο γερμανος διοικητης ζητησε απο τον Δημαρχο και τον Μητροπολιτη να του παραδοσουν καταλογο με τους εβραιους κατοικους της Ζακυνθου
> Αφου εβαλαν μονο τα δικα τους ονοματα στη λιστα πηγαν και του ειππαν οτι θα πρεπει να εκτελεσει πρωτα αυτους διοτι στη Ζακυνθο ολοι οι κατοικοι λεγο νται Ζακυνθινοι και μονο. Με αυτη και αλλες ενεργειες καταφεραν και τους γλιτωσαν γιαυτο ακομη και σημερα γινονται εκδηλωσεις απο Ισδραηλινους στη Ζακυνθο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ σωστά! Και στο Αργοστόλι, πρώτα φτάσανε Ισραηλινά πλοία, μετά Αγγλικά και μετά Αμερικάνικα και Ιταλικά.
> Δεν τυχαίνει μήπως να γνωρίζεις τα ονόματα των Ισραηλινών πλοίων;


http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=132424




> ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ: ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΡΑΗΛ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΜΗΝ ΤΩΝ ΞΕΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ '53 
> Αθήνα, 13 Αυγούστου 2003 (13:44 UTC+2)   
> 
> 
>  Συμπληρώνονται φέτος 50 χρόνια από το φονικό σεισμό του 1953 που έπληξε την Κεφαλονιά και οι αρχές του νησιού οργανώνουν ειδική εκδήλωση στις 17 Αυγούστου 2003, ώστε να τιμήσουν τα μέλη των διεθνών δυνάμεων που προσέφεραν βοήθεια στους σεισμόπληκτους. 
> 
> Το Ισραήλ θα συμμετάσχει στις εκδηλώσεις με υψηλόβαθμη αντιπροσωπεία του ισραηλινού πολεμικού ναυτικού και δύο ισραηλινά πολεμικά πλοία θα καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Αργοστολίου, φέρνοντας έτσι σε κατοίκους του νησιού μνήμες από την εποχή εκείνη, που ναυτικοί από τη μικρή αυτή χώρα της Μεσογείου τους βοήθησαν με αλτρουισμό να επουλώσουν τις πληγές από τον Εγκέλαδο. 
> 
> Εκτός από τη συμμετοχή της στις εκδηλώσεις, η υψηλόβαθμη ισραηλινή στρατιωτική αντιπροσωπεία αναμένεται να έχει συναντήσεις με αντίστοιχους αξιωματικούς του ελληνικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. Επικεφαλής της ισραηλινής αντιπροσωπείας θα είναι ο υποναύαρχος, Γιουβάλ Τσουρ, διοικητής της ναυτικής βάσης της Χάιφας. 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λυπαμαι οτι τα νεα για το *Κωστακης Τογιας* δεν ηταν παντα καλα.... 17 Αυγουστου 1953

19530815 Kostakis Togias.jpg

Συγκρουση του *Κωστακης Τογιας* στο λιμανι της Πατρας.... 24 Σεπτεμβριου 1954 

19530924 Kostakis Togias.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για το άρθρο!




> http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=132424

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πολυ σωστα  αυτα ακριβως συνεβησαν τοτε με το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ .Αλλο   η ομορφια του πλοιου και αλλο η κακη διαχειρηση απο πλευρας πλοιαρχου και εταιρειας της καταστασης εκεινης της δυσκολης για τους σεισμοπαθεις στιγμης.
Για τον λογω  αυτο εξ αλλου αγαπηθηκε πολυ το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ διοτι  πλοιοκτητης και πληρωμα επραξαν εντελως τα αντιθετα, και υπηρξαν ανθρωποι που μεχρι την αγορα του πλοιου απο τον Λαζαρο Λαγα και την αλλαγη ονοματος σε ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ δεν ταξιδεψαν ποτε μαζι του.
Η συγκρουση στην Πατρα ηταν η αιτια που εσπασε μπροστα το μπαστουνι στην πλωρη και εκτοτε δεν αντικατασταθηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να υπενθυμησω οτι το *Κωστακης Τογιας* και το *Ανδρος* ειχαν κατι κοινο.... Ηταν "αδελφια" εχοντας ναυπηγηθει σαν γιωτ απο την εταιρεια Camper & Nicholsons το πρωτο σαν *Marynthea* και το δευτερο σαν *Sagitta* το 1911 και 1908 αντιστοιχα. Και τα δυο ειχαν ακριβως το ιδιο μηκος (211 ποδια). Το τριτο αδελφακι ηταν το *Miranda* (1909−1949) που δεν ηλθε ποτε στην Ελλαδα αλλα τελειωσε την ζωη του στην Γανδη του Βελγιου.
> 
> Αν θυμηθουμε οτι το *Ανδρος* ηλθε στην Ελλαδα σαν το *Σοφια Τοφια*, διερωτωμαι αν ο Τογιας τα ειχε αγορασει και τα δυο σαν πακετο.


Κάπου τα μπέρεδεψες Νίκο... το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα J.Thornycroft του Southampton και είχε μήκος 64,6 μέτρα έναντι 58 του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ. 

Επίσης, κανένα από τα δύο πλοία δεν είχε _αρχικά_ αγοραστεί από την οικογένεια Τόγια.
Το μεν ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ/ΑΝΔΡΟΣ αγοράστηκε απο το Μικέ Φιλίνη που το μεταπώλησε ένα χρόνο αργότερα στον Ιωάννη Τόγια.
Το δε ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ αγοράστηκε από το Χαδούλη και αργότερα περιήλθε στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σωστοτατος αγαπητε Αρη. Το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ ανηκε στον Ιωαννη Τογια που αργοτερα το πουλησε στον ελληνοαιγυπτιο Ευαγγελο Τσεπα ο οποιος του εδωσε το ονομα ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ. Σινιαλο ειχε μια κοκκινη ορθια αγκυρα στο λευκο φοντο του φουγαρου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σωστοτατος αγαπητε Αρη. Το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ ανηκε στον Ιωαννη Τογια που αργοτερα το πουλησε στον ελληνοαιγυπτιο Ευαγγελο Τσεπα ο οποιος του εδωσε το ονομα ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΠΑ. Σινιαλο ειχε μια κοκκινη ορθια αγκυρα στο λευκο φοντο του φουγαρου.


Kαι εκατέρωθεν της άγκυρας είχε επίσης με κόκκινο τα κεφαλαία γράμματα Α και Τ (τα αρχικά της Ατμοπλοϊας Τσέπα).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πατμος με τον *Κωστακη Τογια

*Patmos0.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πατμος με τον *Κωστακη Τογια*
> 
> Patmos0.jpg


 
Αγαπητέ Νίκο , τη μέρα της γιορτής σου αντι να σου κάνουμε εμείς δώρο μας κάνεις εσύ παρουσιάζοντας μερικές φανταστικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια βόλτα που έκανα το καλοκαίρι στα Βάτικα έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα πίνακα τοίχο που ήταν κρεμασμένος στο παραδοσιακό ναυτικό πρακτορείο. Δεν άργισα να καταλάβω οτι έδειχνε το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ που για χρόνια είχε εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή της Πελοποννήσου και των Κυθήρων.

Το φως του ήλιου που έπεφτε δεν βοήθησε και στο καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά και πάλι έχουμε μια επιπλέον φωτογραφία του ιστορικού πλοίου αρόδο με τους βαρκάρηδες να πηγαινοφέρνουν επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα.

marilena1.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Γινοταν πρωτοπορειακες μετασκευες τοτε Αρη. Πως αλλαξε  το καραβι αν καποιος δεν γνωριζει την ιστορια του δεν θα το αναγνωριζε ποτε.
Αξιζει να αναφερουμε οτι ταξιδεψε για 64 χρονια σχεδον στις θαλασσες χωρις να δημιουργησει προβληματα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένας άνθρωπος που είχε ζήσει εκ των έσω την ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής μου είπε οτι στα σχέδια του Λαγά ήταν πέρα από τον εκμοντερνισμό να "μακρύνει" το πλοίο προσθέτοντας ένα επιπλέων μεσαίο τμήμα.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο εφικτό ήταν αυτό το 1960, αλλά όπως και αν έχει δεν έγινε πραγματικότητα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στο εξωτερικο  παντως γινοταν εδω δεν γνωριζω

----------


## naftopoulo

Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ??? ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας η φωτο είναι απο καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ??? ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας η φωτο είναι απο καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής...


Oxi.   Poly paliotero.  Nomizw oti
einai to Alkmini.

----------


## naftopoulo

> Oxi. Poly paliotero. Nomizw oti
> einai to Alkmini.


Αν προσέξεις στην πλώρη φαίνεται να είναι διπλό το όνομα... :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ??? ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας η φωτο είναι απο καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής...


Το πέτυχες κατά το ήμιση :-D
Είναι το προπολεμικό ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Ξεχωρίζει ο εντυπωσιακός φτερωτός δράκος που είχε στο ακρόπλωρο. Αν θες ανέβασε τη φωτο κα στο θέμα του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφεροντα πλανα απο τα επικαιρα του Δεκαπενταυγουστου 1956 (απο το Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο) http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...565&thid=11829

Το φιλμ αυτο ειναι εκπληκτικης καθαροτητος και τα πλανα του *Κωστακης Τογιας* ειναι θεσπεσια.  Στο βαθος, το απσρο ειναι  μαλλον το *Αικατερινη* 

26.jpg27.jpg30.jpg


28b.jpg29b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το άσπρο είναι πράγματι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το άσπρο είναι πράγματι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ.


Ευχαριστω πολυ.  Και τωρα ερχεται μια αλλη ερωτηση για σενα στο θεμα *Παντελης* σε λιγα λεπτα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τα επικαιρα του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.
Δεκαπενταυγουστος 1954 στην Τηνο.   Παντα ωραια εποχη να βρουμε τα επιβατηγα ολα μαζι!
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...528&thid=15428

Εδω το *Κωστακης Τογιας* ξανα. Πατεις με πατω σε.

KT.jpg

Φιλμ επικαιρων απο τον Ιουλιου 1954 παρουσιαζει την εγκαινιαση νεων λιμενικων εργων της Τηνου! Υπουργος Δημοσιων Εργων ο Κωνσταντινος Καραμανλης!
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...931&thid=16222

Δυο πλοια, ενα ο πανταχου παρων *Κωστακης Τογιας* και το αλλο (αυτο που φευγει) το οποιον δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω...

123.jpg

Εδω το *Κωστακης Τογιας* ξανα. 

IMG_2723.jpgIMG_2724.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* ,_αρχες του '70_,στο λιμανι των Καταπολων Αμοργου.Ηταν το πλοιο με το οποιο εκανα το πρωτο ταξιδι της ζωης μου,εν ετη,1973.Καποιες αλλαγες που παρουσιαζε εκεινη τη χρονια σε σχεση με παλιοτερα ηταν οτι το φουγαρο του,στο οποιο ειχαν εγκατασταθει και βαρελακια (στα πλευρα του) ηταν βαμμενο με μια αποχρωση του πορτοκαλι το οποιο πηρε τη θεση του κιτρινου.Επισης,τα γραμματα του ονοματος στην πλωρη εγιναν μικροτερα.Στο τμημα αυτο εκλεισαν κι ορισμενα φινιστρινια.Ακομη, ενα λεπτο μπλε ζωναρι ξεκινουσε απο την πρυμνη και τελειωνε στο σημειο που αρχιζε η πλωρη,ενω τα βιτζια ενωνονταν στην κορυφη τους μ'ενα τριγωνο παρομοιο μ'αυτο του* ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ* και των τεσσαρων Ιταλιανικων.Μπροστα τους ειχε προστεθει και μια μικρη υπερκατασκευη, στην οποια ισως να υπηρχε εσωτερικη σκαλα για την προσβαση στην πλωρη.Ηταν ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια της εποχης εκεινης...!μια απιθανη μετασκευη μ'ενα φοβερα καλαισθητο αποτελεσμα! 

marilena1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Maiandros για τις ομορφες αναμνησεις και το εξαιρετικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο που μοιραστικες μαζι μας!!! _

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εξαιρετική εικόνα από το θυσαυροφυλάκιο του φίλου maiandros! 
Η μετασκευή ήταν πραγματικά απίστευτη μιας και τίποτα δεν θύμιζε το αρχικό σχέδιο του πλοίου. 
Κάποιοι καλοί γνώστες καταλάβεναν όμως οτι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με το "νέο" ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ. Έτσι ένας φίλος από το εξωτερικό που είχε δει το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ το 1973 μου είπε οτι το θυμόταν ως ένα πλοίο  "_with a shaped funnel on a very old hull_" 8)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* ,_αρχες του '70_,στο λιμανι των Καταπολων Αμοργου.Ηταν το πλοιο με το οποιο εκανα το πρωτο ταξιδι της ζωης μου,εν ετη,1973.Καποιες αλλαγες που παρουσιαζε εκεινη τη χρονια σε σχεση με παλιοτερα ηταν οτι το φουγαρο του,στο οποιο ειχαν εγκατασταθει και βαρελακια (στα πλευρα του) ηταν βαμμενο με μια αποχρωση του πορτοκαλι το οποιο πηρε τη θεση του κιτρινου.Επισης,τα γραμματα του ονοματος στην πλωρη εγιναν μικροτερα.Στο τμημα αυτο εκλεισαν κι ορισμενα φινιστρινια.Ακομη, ενα λεπτο μπλε ζωναρι ξεκινουσε απο την πρυμνη και τελειωνε στο σημειο που αρχιζε η πλωρη,ενω τα βιτζια ενωνονταν στην κορυφη τους μ'ενα τριγωνο παρομοιο μ'αυτο του* ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ* και των τεσσαρων Ιταλιανικων.Μπροστα τους ειχε προστεθει και μια μικρη υπερκατασκευη, στην οποια ισως να υπηρχε εσωτερικη σκαλα για την προσβαση στην πλωρη.Ηταν ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια της εποχης εκεινης...!μια απιθανη μετασκευη μ'ενα φοβερα καλαισθητο αποτελεσμα! 
> 
> marilena1.jpg


 Kαι εγώ φίλε μου ταξίδεψα πρώτη φορά με πλοίο με αυτό,ήταν το 1961 Χίο-Πειραιά αλλά ήμουν μωρό και δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα.'Ομως μου έχουν πει ότι ήταν καλοτάξιδο.Προς το τέλος της καριέρας του,μαθουσάλας πιά έδεσε λόγω ορίου ηλικίας,το θυμάμαι να πλαγιοδετεί στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## Maiandros

Ευτυχως εγω τοτε που ταξιδεψα με το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* ημουν καπου στην ηλικια των 7ετων...οποτε εχω αναμνηση του ταξιδιου εκεινου και επειδη ηταν και το πρωτο μου,οι εντυπωσεις μου ηταν εντονες.Θυμαμαι,οταν βγηκαμε απ'το λιμανι και ξανοιχτηκαμε...,αγκιστρωμενος απο τα καγκελα ρωτουσα εντυπωσιασμενος, "...Υπαρχουν τωρα καρχαριες απο κατω μας?".Θυμαμαι οτι ειχαμε φυγει μεσημερι και κατευθειαν για Καταπολα.Εντυπωση μου ειχε κανει επισης ο ογκος του κατασπρου *ΑΔΩΝΙΣ* ,λουσμενο στο φως του μεσημεριου, που ηταν απεναντι μας πλευρισμενο ησυχο,εκει,στην Ακτη Τζελεπη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Maiandros εκεινα τα χρονια το Αδωνις φανταζε στα ματια μας μεγαλο συγχρονο και πανεμορφο!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφια με το * ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ*  στα Καταπολα Αμοργου (αρχες δεκαετιας του ΄70) απο βιβλιο του ''Συνδεσμου Αμοργινων" που εκδοθηκε το 1975. Ειναι αρκετα θολη η φωτογραφια αλλα ετσι ακριβως ηταν τυπωμενη στο βιβλιο. Τι να πει κανεις για τις περαντζαδες,τα καταστρωματα και για τον εξωστη μπροστα απο την γεφυρα που χαριζε στους τυχερους επιβατες απλετη θεα μπροστα, χαιρομενοι συγχρονως και την εικονα ολοκληρου του καταστρωματος της πλωρης που απλωνοταν απο κατω.Καραβι που μπορουσε να σου χαρισει *πραγματικη* απολαυση θαλασσινου ταξιδιου!
Την χαριζω σε ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες και εξαιρετικα στον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ που οπως κι εγω,το πρωτο του ταξιδι ηταν με αυτο το πλοιο.

marilena.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Τι να πει κανεις για τις περαντζαδες,τα καταστρωματα και για τον εξωστη μπροστα απο την γεφυρα που χαριζε στους τυχερους επιβατες απλετη θεα μπροστα, χαιρομενοι συγχρονως και την εικονα ολοκληρου του καταστρωματος της πλωρης που απλωνοταν απο κατω.Καραβι που μπορουσε να σου χαρισει *πραγματικη* απολαυση θαλασσινου ταξιδιου!


Με έκανες να ζηλέψω... :Surprised: ops:
Δεν πρόλαβα να το χαρώ το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ απο κοντά, και πραγματικά ένα ταξίδι μαζί του θα ήταν μια ξεχωριστή εμπειρία. Και μόνο να ξέρεις οτι στέκεσαι στην κουπαστή ενός τόσο ιστορικού πλοίου, κάνει το ταξίδι ξεχωριστό. Αν και δεν το έδειχνε πια ήταν το τελευταίο από τα "λόρδικα" - τις θαλαμηγούς που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα μετά τον πόλεμο και μετετράπησαν σε ακτοπλοϊκά. 
Στο εσωτερικό του θυμάσαι μήπως πως ήταν;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφια με το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* στα Καταπολα Αμοργου (αρχες δεκαετιας του ΄70) απο βιβλιο του ''Συνδεσμου Αμοργινων" που εκδοθηκε το 1975. Ειναι αρκετα θολη η φωτογραφια αλλα ετσι ακριβως ηταν τυπωμενη στο βιβλιο. Τι να πει κανεις για τις περαντζαδες,τα καταστρωματα και για τον εξωστη μπροστα απο την γεφυρα που χαριζε στους τυχερους επιβατες απλετη θεα μπροστα, χαιρομενοι συγχρονως και την εικονα ολοκληρου του καταστρωματος της πλωρης που απλωνοταν απο κατω.Καραβι που μπορουσε να σου χαρισει *πραγματικη* απολαυση θαλασσινου ταξιδιου!
> Την χαριζω σε ολους τους φιλους καραβολατρες και εξαιρετικα στον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ που οπως κι εγω,το πρωτο του ταξιδι ηταν με αυτο το πλοιο.
> 
> marilena.jpg


 Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ γιά τη φωτό,τελικά το λιμάνι σας ίδιο έχει μείνει.Εμένα οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις από ταξίδι ήταν  με ΚΡΗΤΗ (Τυπάλδου) και με ΚΑΡΑΊΣΚΑΚΗΣ. Αν και σε λιμάνι 
το πρώτο που θυμάμαι ήταν το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕΛΜΕΣ το 1963, νήπιο ακόμα.Ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας όμως.

----------


## Maiandros

> Με έκανες να ζηλέψω...ops:
> Δεν πρόλαβα να το χαρώ το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ απο κοντά, και πραγματικά ένα ταξίδι μαζί του θα ήταν μια ξεχωριστή εμπειρία. Και μόνο να ξέρεις οτι στέκεσαι στην κουπαστή ενός τόσο ιστορικού πλοίου, κάνει το ταξίδι ξεχωριστό. Αν και δεν το έδειχνε πια ήταν το τελευταίο από τα "λόρδικα" - τις θαλαμηγούς που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα μετά τον πόλεμο και μετετράπησαν σε ακτοπλοϊκά. 
> Στο εσωτερικό του θυμάσαι μήπως πως ήταν;


Κανοντας μια περιγραφη των εσωτερικων κυριως χωρων του * ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* ,μπορω ν'αναφερω μονο οσα θυμαμαι λογω της μικρης μου ηλικιας τοτε.Καπου στο μεσον του κυριου καταστρωματος,ηταν η τραπεζαρια.Ομορφος,προσεγμενος χωρος και πολυ φωτεινος καθως ειχε και στις δυο πλευρες του μια σειρα απο τετραγωνα παραθυρα,κολλητα το ενα με το αλλο απο τα οποια εμπαινε απλετο φως.Εντυπωση μου ειχε κανει το δροσερο καρπουζι που μας σερβιρισαν μετα το φαγητο.Διανυοντας τον πλευρικο διαδρομο περιπατου προς την πλωρη,εφτανες σε κλειστο χωρο σαν κουβουκλιο,οπου κατεβαινες μια χαμηλη σκαλα,η οποια κατεληγε σε μια λαμαρινενια μικρη πορτα,που σ'εβγαζε στο ανοιχτο καταστρωμα της πλωρης.Επισης,θυμαμαι την σκαλα στο κλιμακοστασιο απο οπου ανεβαινες στο καταστωμα λεμβων και της γεφυρας κι απο μια πορτα εβγαινες στο πρωτο ανοιχτο-σκεπαστο τμημα(ακριβως κατω απο το φουγαρο).Προχωρωντας απο εκει και διανυοντας τον σκεπαστο αυτο πλευρικο διαδρομο,φταναμε στην ημικυκλικη γεφυρα με τα κεκλιμενα παραθυρα και στον περιφερειακο,μπροστα απο αυτην,εξωστη(αναλογο ειχε και το  *ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ* ).Η κλιση του παραπετου ηταν προς τα εξω,δημιουργωντας ετσι, λειτουργικα,περισσοτερο χωρο στον διαδρομο του, ενω οπτικα, η εικονα του στρογγυλωπου και καμπυλογραμμου καθρεπτη του(σαν κουτελο)τονιζονταν παιρνοντας μια δυναμικη και επιθετικη οψη.Στο κλειστο πρυμναιο τμημα ηταν ο χωρος της Γ'θεσης(τουριστικη)οπου υπηρχαν στριμωγμενα καθισματα αεροπορικου τυπου(ακολουθωντας το παραδειγμα του  *ΕΛΛΗ* ).Μπροστα ακριβως στην πορτα εισοδου(καθετα στον πλευρικο διαδρομο)υπηρχε μια κατασκευη εξαερισμου(κολλητα στον τοιχο)με ανοιγμα προς την πλωρη,απο την οποια εβγαινε αρκετη φασαρια...Θα πρεπει να ηταν ο θορυβος των μηχανων που βρισκονταν σ'αυτο το υψος χαμηλοτερα.  
Παραθετω κοντινο πλανο του πλοιου,απο γνωστη φωτογραφια του Πειραια(δεκαετιας '60)

marilena4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι άλλο θα θυμόσουν αν ήσουν και μεγαλύτερος! :grin:

Οι κουρμπαριστές γραμμές που είχε ο καθρέφτης του πλοίου ήταν πραγματικά εντυπωσιακές. Ο μέγας καραβολάτρης Laurence Dunn το είχε περιγράψει -πολύ εύστοχα- ως ένα "φουτουριστικό πλοίο". 
Παρακάτω μια κοντινή φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ προς το τέλος της δράση του, μας δείχνει αρκετά από αυτά που μας περιέγραψε ο φίλος maiadros. 
Και αυτό το ιδιόμορφο φουγάρο που ήταν σε τρία επίπεδα... σαν τούρτα!

maril1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παραθετω κοντινο πλανο του πλοιου,απο γνωστη φωτογραφια του Πειραια(δεκαετιας '60)
> 
> marilena4.jpg


Και από την άλλη μεριά του ντόκου το Greco Carnavalo...συγγνώμη το ΚΡΗΤΗ που λέγαμε!

----------


## Maiandros

> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι άλλο θα θυμόσουν αν ήσουν και μεγαλύτερος! :grin:
> 
> Οι κουρμπαριστές γραμμές που είχε ο καθρέφτης του πλοίου ήταν πραγματικά εντυπωσιακές. Ο μέγας καραβολάτρης Laurence Dunn το είχε περιγράψει -πολύ εύστοχα- ως ένα "φουτουριστικό πλοίο". 
> Παρακάτω μια κοντινή φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ προς το τέλος της δράση του, μας δείχνει αρκετά από αυτά που μας περιέγραψε ο φίλος maiadros. 
> Και αυτό το ιδιόμορφο φουγάρο που ήταν σε τρία επίπεδα... σαν τούρτα!
> 
> maril1.jpg


Καταπληκτικη κοντινη φωτογραφια του πανεμορφου *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* απο τον φιλο Ellinis!Μπορει να μην φαινεται ολοκληρο το πλοιο,ομως η ομορφια του περισσευει!Συναρπαστικο παιχνιδι αναμεσα σε επιθετικα κοψιματα και σε καμπυλες γραμμες μεσα σε υπεροχα καμπυλογραμμα σχηματα που αναπτυσσονται μεσα σε κεκλιμμενες επιφανειες.Η εικονα του πλοιου,χαρη κυριως στην μορφη του καθρεπτη του, παρουσιαζε φοβερη πλαστικοτητα.Παλαιοτερα,η αντιθεση μεσω της εναρμονισης λειτουργουσε ως παραγοντας επιτευξης καλαισθητου αποτελεσματος. Στις μερες μας,η καλαισθησια θυσιαζεται στην προσπαθεια για εντυπωσιασμο και διαφορετικοτητα και εχουμε φτασει η υπερβολη και η δυσαρμονια να θεωρειται καλαισθησια.Το μετρο τινει πια να χαθει.Η ελλειψη αισθητικης και η *κακογουστια* φαινεται πια σε πολλα πραγματα γυρω μας..απο τις ιστορικες πλατειες μας και το πως διαμορφωθηκαν(υποτιθεται με εργα συγχρονης τεχνης οπως, πλ.Ομονοιας,πλ.Μοναστηρακιου)... μεχρι τα παπουτσια,τα ρουχα και τα περιεργα χτενισματα-κουρεματα!

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Mια ωραία άποψη του Μαριλένα που πολλοί θυμούνται ακόμη στη Σάμο και αλλού.

marilena1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο αρθρο απο τη εφημεριδα _Καρυστινη_ της 28ης Δεκεμβριου 1949 για τον θανατο του Κωστακη Τογια, γυιου του Ευαγγελου Τογια.

19491228 Kostakis Togias.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ποζάρει στο Ξαβέρι το 1960, τη χρονιά δηλαδή μετασκευάστηκε από κλασσικό "λόρδικο" (πρώην θαλαμηγός) σε φουτουριστικό επιβατηγό. Ίσως να το δείχνει στο τέλος αυτής της ριζικής μετασκευής μιας και βλέπω να λείπει η δεύτερη λέμβος ενώ η κόχη της πλώρης μου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχει πάρει την τελική μορφή της. 
Η φωτογράφος και η πηγή αναγράφονται στη φωτογραφία.

marilena 1960.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικα   νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια αλλα και πανεμορφο ντοκουμεντο!!! Ευχαριστουμε  τον φιλο  Ellinis!!!
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποκαλυπτικη φωτο,κυριως ως προς τα χρωματα που ειχε το <διαστημικο>βαπορι

----------


## Maiandros

> Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ποζάρει στο Ξαβέρι το 1960, τη χρονιά δηλαδή μετασκευάστηκε από κλασσικό "λόρδικο" (πρώην θαλαμηγός) σε φουτουριστικό επιβατηγό. Ίσως να το δείχνει στο τέλος αυτής της ριζικής μετασκευής μιας και βλέπω να λείπει η δεύτερη λέμβος ενώ η κόχη της πλώρης μου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχει πάρει την τελική μορφή της. 
> Η φωτογράφος και η πηγή αναγράφονται στη φωτογραφία.
> 
> marilena 1960.jpg


Απίθανη φωτογραφία φίλε Ellinis! Αν βλέπω καλά, το περίβλημα των εσωτερικών χώρων στις περαντζάδες είναι βαμμένα σε μια απόχρωση κιτρινομπέζ κι αυτό με ξάφνιασε! Δεν είχα φανταστεί ποτέ ότι είχαν τέτοιο χρώμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι της ατμοπλοιας φουστανου τα δεσποινα και παντελης ειχαν το ιδιο χρωμα,φαβα, στα ισια περιπου σημεια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Επισης και το Βοριοι Σποραδες_

----------


## Maiandros

> Kαι της ατμοπλοιας φουστανου τα δεσποινα και παντελης ειχαν το ιδιο χρωμα,φαβα, στα ισια περιπου σημεια


Αυτό είναι κάτι που πραγματικά δεν γνώριζα...,νόμιζα ότι είχαν αυτό τον χρωματισμό μόνο στα φουγάρα τους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Kαι της ατμοπλοιας φουστανου τα δεσποινα και παντελης ειχαν το ιδιο χρωμα,φαβα, στα ισια περιπου σημεια



IMG_8927.jpg

.....μια και εγινε αναφορα ας δουμε και δυο προχειρα μοντελα τους που ειχα φτιαξει σε κλιμακα 1/200

----------


## Maiandros

> IMG_8927.jpg
> 
> .....μια και εγινε αναφορα ας δουμε και δυο προχειρα μοντελα τους που ειχα φτιαξει σε κλιμακα 1/200


...και η ίσαλος κόκκινη λοιπόν! αν με ρωτούσε κάποιος πριν για τον χρωματισμό της το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε αρχικά στο μπλε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...και η ίσαλος κόκκινη λοιπόν! αν με ρωτούσε κάποιος πριν για τον χρωματισμό της το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε αρχικά στο μπλε...


Φίλε maiandros η ίσαλος είναι εκεί που είναι η γραμμή φόρτωσης,αν έχεις ακούσει που λένε "το καράβι πάτησε μπάλα" δλδ ότι είναι υπερφορτωμένο.Αυτό που εννοείς κ είναι κόκκινο,μπλε,πράσινο...λέγεται ναυτικά  "μπότα" από το αγγλικό boot :Fat: .

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε maiandros η ίσαλος είναι εκεί που είναι η γραμμή φόρτωσης,αν έχεις ακούσει που λένε "το καράβι πάτησε μπάλα" δλδ ότι είναι υπερφορτωμένο.Αυτό που εννοείς κ είναι κόκκινο,μπλε,πράσινο...λέγεται ναυτικά  "μπότα" από το αγγλικό boot.


Νόμιζα ότι "ίσαλος" λέγεται όλο αυτό το κόκκινο,μπλε,πράσινο....δεν ήξερα ότι ναυτικά λέγεται "μπότα"!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νόμιζα ότι "ίσαλος" λέγεται όλο αυτό το κόκκινο,μπλε,πράσινο....δεν ήξερα ότι ναυτικά λέγεται "μπότα"!!


Eίναι να πούμε κάτι σαν το ...παπούτσι του πλοίου. Όπως κ στο φουγάρο εκεί που γίνεται κάποια κούρμπα ή γωνία κ τεσπά  πάνω-πάνω που το βάφουν συνήθως άλλο χρώμα,λέγεται "καπέλο".

----------


## τοξοτης

Επειδή το θέμα μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και σαν άσχετος περί αυτού ανέτρεξα στα λεξικά και βρήκα τα παρακάτω :

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%8A%...BB%CE%BF%CF%82

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%93%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%BC%CE%AE_%CF%86%CF%8C%  CF%81%CF%84%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82

Αυτά λένε τα βιβλία στην πράξη δε γνωρίζω τι γίνεται

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα και γινει το *Πατρις*, μετα το *Μαρη*, επειτα το *Κωστακης Τογιας* και τελος το *Μαριλενα*, το πλοιο ηταν ενα μεγαλοπρεπες γιωτ, το *MARYNTHEA*.  Εδω μια απιθανη φωτογραφια απο τα_ Royal Museums of Greenwich_.

Mar2.jpg

Mar1.png

*Μαρη* 26 Μαρτιου 1948 απο το _Βημα_
*Μαρη* 7 Νοεμβριου 1949 απο τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα των Πατρων_
*Κωστακης Τογιας* 12 Ιουλιου 1954 απο τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα των Πατρων_
*Μαριλενα* 7 Ιουνιου 1961 απο την _Καθημερινη_
*Μαριλενα* 1 Ιανουαριου 1972 απο την_ Καθημερινη_

Μαριλενα.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή το θέμα μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και σαν άσχετος περί αυτού ανέτρεξα στα λεξικά και βρήκα τα παρακάτω :
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%8A%...BB%CE%BF%CF%82
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%93%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%BC%CE%AE_%CF%86%CF%8C%  CF%81%CF%84%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82
> 
> Αυτά λένε τα βιβλία στην πράξη δε γνωρίζω τι γίνεται


Aυτό είναι,επεξηγεί περί ισάλου κ γραμμής φόρτωσης. Ο δίσκος Plimsoll κοινώς "μπάλα" είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε κ στα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας.Οι άλλες γραμμές,τροπικά,γλυκά νερά,χειμώνας,Βορ.Ατλαντικός εννοείται είναι γιά αλλού.

----------


## Ellinis

Να ανεβάσουμε ξανά μια φωτογραφία του Imperial War Museum που δείχνει σε καλή ανάλυση το πλοίο ως CONQUEROR.

large.jpg
πηγή

Η θαλαμηγός επιτάχθηκε το Σεπτέμβριο του 1939 από το βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο και χρησίμευσε σε ανθυποβρυχιακά καθήκοντα με διακριτικό FY.006.
Το 1941 μετετράπη περαιτέρω για καθήκοντα βοηθητικού αντιαεροπορικού πλοίου με διακριτικό F.33. Έτσι εικονίζεται σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του 1942.
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται παραθέτω και τον τότε οπλισμό του: 1 x 1 x  12-pdr AA, 2 x 1 x 2-pdr AA, 6 x 1 x 20-mm Oerlikon AA, 2 x 4 x .5-in AA, 8 x  1 x .303-in MG.

Και για το φίλο maiandros που έχει καλλιτεχνικές εκφάνσεις, να παραθέσω και μια μερική άποψη του πλοίου σε πίνακα που φιλοτέχνησε ο κυβερνήτης του κατά το 1943-45 έφεδρος Πλωτάρχης Τ.W. Craig. Έστω και έτσι παίρνουμε μια εικόνα του χρωματισμού που είχε στον πόλεμο.

lot0395-0.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Το MΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στου Τζελέπη μας επιδεικνύει τις φουτουριστικές του γραμμές. Σε όνειρο να το είχε δει ο ναυπηγός που το μετασκεύασε;

marilena2.jpg
πηγή Historical S/S Society

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απο τις ομορφοτερες φωτογραφιες του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ που εχουμε δει εως τωρα!_

----------


## Maiandros

> Το MΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στου Τζελέπη μας επιδεικνύει τις φουτουριστικές του γραμμές. Σε όνειρο να το είχε δει ο ναυπηγός που το μετασκεύασε;
> 
> marilena2.jpg
> πηγή Historical S/S Society


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενης, μια δεύτερη φωτογραφία  από το 1971 με το απίθανο αυτό καράβι!

marilena1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε αρκετές σκουριές κ στο βάθος ΜΙΝΩΣ ή ΣΟΦΙΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαι πολυ περιεργος αν του εκαναν ενα ultrasonic τι θα εβγαζε....

----------


## τοξοτης

Ωραιότατες οι φωτογραφίες του <Μαριλένα> που ανέβασε ο ellinis . αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε να το προτιμώ στη μορφή που το ανέβασαν παλαιότερα οι Esperos , Tss Apollon και  Sylver23 από τους οποίους και <δανείστηκα> τις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες

Marilena (esperos).jpgMarilena (tss.Apollon).jpgKostakis Toyas (sylver23).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ποζάρει στο Ξαβέρι το 1960, τη χρονιά δηλαδή μετασκευάστηκε από κλασσικό "λόρδικο" (πρώην θαλαμηγός) σε φουτουριστικό επιβατηγό. Ίσως να το δείχνει στο τέλος αυτής της ριζικής μετασκευής μιας και βλέπω να λείπει η δεύτερη λέμβος ενώ η κόχη της πλώρης μου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχει πάρει την τελική μορφή της. 
> Η φωτογράφος και η πηγή αναγράφονται στη φωτογραφία.
> 
> marilena 1960.jpg


Tην εικόνα αυτή του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι τον Ιούλιο του 1960 την είχαμε ξαναδεί παλιότερα, αλλά ας την δούμε ξανά σε καλύτερη ανάλυση.

marilena.jpg marilena (2).jpg
πηγή

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Καταχώρηση του πλοίου στην εφημερίδα ''Νέα Χρονικά'' της 5/4/1948, 
με δρομολόγιο Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο - Ρέθυμνο - Σούδα.

Νέα Χρονικά   5 4 1948.png

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Να και ένα σκιτσάκι, με βάση τις παραπάνω δημοσιευμένες φωτογραφίες...

Kostakis Toyas (sylver23).jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να και ένα σκιτσάκι, με βάση τις παραπάνω δημοσιευμένες φωτογραφίες...
> 
> Kostakis Toyas (sylver23).jpg


Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την έκφραση αλλά < μ'εστειλες >

----------


## Maiandros

> Να και ένα σκιτσάκι, με βάση τις παραπάνω δημοσιευμένες φωτογραφίες...
> 
> Kostakis Toyas (sylver23).jpg


Φανταστικό!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα το σκιτσακι που μας χαρισε ο φιλος  Βαρκαλας  ειναι Απιθανο!!!_ :Encouragement:  :Encouragement:  :Encouragement:

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

¶λλη μια φώτο του πλοίου ως ''Marie'' 

DSC02763.JPG

 Πηγή: (Γ. Φουστάνος Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια φώτο του πλοίου ως ''Marie'' 
> 
> DSC02763.JPG
> 
>  Πηγή: (Γ. Φουστάνος Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995)


Μπραβο! Ποσο αλλαξε το πλοιο.....

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος Βαρκαλάς μας χάρισε ένα πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο του πλοίου και ανταποδίδω με μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.
kostakis toyas.jpg

Είναι η συνέχεια από αυτή που είχαμε δει παλιότερα... 



> Όσοι περάσατε από την έκθεση "Αρόδο" θα είδατε και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ στο τέλος ενός δρομολογίου του, ετοιμάζεται να πλαγιοδετήσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Ο ναύτης πετάει το βιλάι στον καβοδέτη και ο φακός του Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου τον "αιχμαλωτίζει" στο επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο.
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία που θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στον Βαγγέλη Ρόκκο που μοιράζεται απλόχερα μαζί μας αναμνήσεις του από τα ιστορικά σκαριά εκείνης της εποχής.
> 
> kostakis toyas 1.jpg
> Από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο των Αφών Μεγαλοκονόμου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε Ellinis Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! Εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναι μεν αλλα....  Η φωτογραφια του κου Βαρκαλα εχει σημασια γιατι σαν *Μαρη* δεν εχουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες και σαν *Πατρις* μονο μια (στο βιβλιο του Φουστανου).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ναι μεν αλλα....  Η φωτογραφια του κου Βαρκαλα εχει σημασια γιατι σαν *Μαρη* δεν εχουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες και σαν *Πατρις* μονο μια (στο βιβλιο του Φουστανου).


_ Η καθε φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο που μας χαριζουν οι φιλοι του φορουμ ειναι μοναδικη και εχει την δικη της  σημασια και αξια! _

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αγαπητε  Αρη ευχαριστω. Πανεμορφη φωτο, πανεμορφο σκαρι.  Αυτη  η πλωρη, ανεπαναληπτη?

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ φίλοι, πραγματικά και εγώ θεωρώ αυτές τις δυο φωτογραφίες από τις καλύτερες που είχα βρει στο ιστορικό φωτογραφείο της πλατείας Καρύτση. Με χρώμα λιμανιού της εποχής, κίνηση και το καράβι από μια γωνία να δειχνει επιβλητικό...

Σχετικά με τα περί φωτογραφιών του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, δεν υπάρχει μόνο μια, αφού έχουμε δει και άλλες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου με αυτό το όνομα. Μάλιστα μια έχει ανα-δημοσιευτεί στο nautilia εδώ.
Ακόμη και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία (από το αρχείο της οικογένειας Χαδούλη - των πλοιοκτητών δηλ. του ΜΑΡΗ) μας δείχνει το πλοίο όταν ακόμη ονομαζόταν ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. Αυτό φαίνεται στην πλώρη, αλλά και από την έλλειψη του "Χ" στο φουγάρο. Επίσης ως ΠΑΤΡΙΣ είχε βαμμένο άσπρο το σκαρί και στο επίπεδο του κυρίως καταστρώματος ενώ ως ΜΑΡΗ ήταν βαμμένο μαύρο. Καθώς η φωτογραφία υπήρχε στην κατοχή της οικογένειας Χαδούλη, προφανώς οι άνθρωποι σημείωσαν πάνω το όνομα που αυτοί έδωσαν στο καράβι.




> ¶λλη μια φώτο του πλοίου ως ''Marie'' 
> 
> DSC02763.JPG
> 
>  Πηγή: (Γ. Φουστάνος Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995)

----------


## Maiandros

> O φίλος Βαρκαλάς μας χάρισε ένα πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο του πλοίου και ανταποδίδω με μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.
> kostakis toyas.jpg
> 
> Είναι η συνέχεια από αυτή που είχαμε δει παλιότερα...


...εικόνα για πίνακα ζωγραφικής,καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> Ακόμη και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία (από το αρχείο της οικογένειας Χαδούλη - των πλοιοκτητών δηλ. του ΜΑΡΗ) μας δείχνει το πλοίο όταν ακόμη ονομαζόταν ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. Αυτό φαίνεται στην πλώρη, αλλά και από την έλλειψη του "Χ" στο φουγάρο. Επίσης ως ΠΑΤΡΙΣ είχε βαμμένο άσπρο το σκαρί και στο επίπεδο του κυρίως καταστρώματος ενώ ως ΜΑΡΗ ήταν βαμμένο μαύρο. Καθώς η φωτογραφία υπήρχε στην κατοχή της οικογένειας Χαδούλη, προφανώς οι άνθρωποι σημείωσαν πάνω το όνομα που αυτοί έδωσαν στο καράβι.


Το θεώρημα σου, φαίνεται να μην μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί !!
Γνώσεις και παρατηρητικότητα σε σύνθεση...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του Π.Παπαχατζιδάκη με το πλοίο στη Σούδα στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια 

19491.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλανο απο το φιλμ του 1956 "Ο Αχρηστος της Κοινωνιας" που δειχνει το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Το φιλμ ηταν της ΧΑΤΖ-ΦΙΛΜ και πρωταγωνιστουσαν ο Νικος Καζης, η Αγαβη Τζαννετη και ο Ομηρος Αθηναιος.

Τογιας.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πλανο απο το φιλμ του 1956 "Ο Αχρηστος της Κοινωνιας" που δειχνει το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Το φιλμ ηταν της ΧΑΤΖ-ΦΙΛΜ και πρωταγωνιστουσαν ο Νικος Καζης, η Αγαβη Τζαννετη και ο Ομηρος Αθηναιος.
> 
> Τογιας.jpg


Πανέμορφη ιστορική φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην οποία μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε χαρακτηριστικές λεπτομέρειες του.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Μια φανταστική φωτογραφία της Μαριλένας από το photoship.co.uk που τη βλέπεις και πίνεις ένα λίτρο χλωρίνη

Marilena-01.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εκανες πολυ καλη ψαρια   φιλε  GIANNHS MANTOURIS!!!   Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φανταστική φωτογραφία της Μαριλένας από το photoship.co.uk που τη βλέπεις και πίνεις ένα λίτρο χλωρίνη
> 
> Marilena-01.jpg


Κ μη ξεχάσεις να χτυπήσεις καμμιά ένεση!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χωρις λογια... 17 Δεκεμβριου 1949.

19491217 Τογιας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ ( σε ποιό λιμάνι άραγε; ) που ανέβασε ο Πλοίαρχος Ισίδωρος Μαμίδης στο facebook

12890988_642971782507530_7799040320650180532_o.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ειναι  το Μοσχανθη  στο λιμανι της Τηνου _

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε! με μπέρδεψε γιατί φαινόταν μακρύ. Μάλλον η φωτογράφηση της φωτογραφίας αλλοίωσε τις πραγματικές της διαστάσεις. Θα προσπαθήσω να τη διορθώσω και θα τη βάλω στο σωστό θέμα.

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Ειναι  το Μοσχανθη  στο λιμανι της Τηνου _


Του Πάτερα μου του άρεσε πολυ φιλε Απολλων το Μοσχανθη,όλο γ αυτο μου έλεγε,που πηγε στην Συρα,την πατρίδα του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ* στο εργο του Κωστα Ανδριτσου (παραγωγη Ηλια Περγαντη) του 1955 "Κοκκινα Τριανταφυλλα". Υποτιθεται οτι το πλοιο πηγαινε στο καταστραμμενο απο τους σεισμους Αργοστολι.
Επαιζαν ο Αλεκος Αλεξανδρακης, η Γκελη Μαυροπουλου, η Δαφνη Σκουρα, ο Διονυσης Μηλας, η Λελα Πατρικιου και η πρωτοεμφανιζομενη (Σταρ Ελλας του 1954) Ρικα Διαλυνα!
Σημ: Παραδοξως το τελευταιο πλανο της δευτερης σκηνης που ανεβαζω εδω ειναι απο αλλο πλοιο!

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καμιά φορά στα παλιατζίδικα του Θησείου προκύπτουν και κάποια ωραία ευρήματα, όπως αυτή η κατάπλωρη πόζα του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ "γραμμή" για τη μπούκα του λιμανιού, τον Αύγουστο του 1968.

marilena aug-68.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ απο την ταινια <ο ψευτης> του 1968.Δυστυχως δεν μπορει να κοπει καπου και να ειναι <καθαρο> το πλοιο

cccc.JPG

----------


## Maiandros

> Καμιά φορά στα παλιατζίδικα του Θησείου προκύπτουν και κάποια ωραία ευρήματα, όπως αυτή η κατάπλωρη πόζα του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ "γραμμή" για τη μπούκα του λιμανιού, τον Αύγουστο του 1968.
> 
> marilena aug-68.jpg


Η λήψη αυτής της σπάνιας και όμορφης φωτογραφίας που μας χάρισε ο φίλος Ellinis, πιστεύω έγινε πάνω σε κάποιο από τα τετράδυμα, βλέποντας την ομοιότητα που έχει ο βραχίωνας από τον οποίο κρέμεται η πλευρική σκάλα επιβίβασης,με αυτόν που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει παλαιότερα ο φίλος Ellinis ,post #724,στο θέμα που αφορά τα τετράδυμα και συγκεκριμένα το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.

miaoulis 71 skyros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ*. Elva Hunting, Kelvin Smith Library, Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio
Να πιστεψω την ημερομηνια που διδεται; 1/9/1960.

Μαριλενα.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Φωτογραφια του *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ*. Elva Hunting, Kelvin Smith Library, Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, Ohio
> Να πιστεψω την ημερομηνια που διδεται; 1/9/1960.
> 
> Μαριλενα.jpg


Εχει γίνει ήδη κουβέντα για αυτή τη φωτογραφία στο ποστ 178 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...526#post551526

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογιο του "πολυτελεστατου και ταχυτατου" *ΜΑΡΗ* απο το Βημα της 26/3/1948

19480326 Marie Vima.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ* οπως το εβλεπαν στην Τηνο...
"Φαρος της Τηνου" 1/8/1960.

19600801 Μαριλενα Φαρος της Τηνου.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικό εύρημα κ. Πέππα, και συνάμα απολαυστικό, αφού μας μεταφέρει σε μία άλλη εποχή και "τρόπο" διαφήμισης των πλοίων.

Ωστόσο πιστεύω πως πιό σωστή έκφραση είναι _"Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ όπως το έβλεπε ή όπως το διαφήμιζε ο πλοιοκτήτης του"_ που είχε καταχωρήσει το κείμενο, και όχι γενικά "όπως το έβλεπαν στην Τήνο", μιας και δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν είχαν μείνει όλοι .....κατάπληκτοι από τα αναφερόμενα καλούδια που διέθετε το .....θαλάσσιον ωτομοτρίς !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικό εύρημα κ. Πέππα, και συνάμα απολαυστικό, αφού μας μεταφέρει σε μία άλλη εποχή και "τρόπο" διαφήμισης των πλοίων.
> 
> Ωστόσο πιστεύω πως πιό σωστή έκφραση είναι _"Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ όπως το έβλεπε ή όπως το διαφήμιζε ο πλοιοκτήτης του"_ που είχε καταχωρήσει το κείμενο, και όχι γενικά "όπως το έβλεπαν στην Τήνο", μιας και δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν είχαν μείνει όλοι .....κατάπληκτοι από τα αναφερόμενα καλούδια που διέθετε το .....θαλάσσιον ωτομοτρίς !!!


Το βαπόρι ήταν το πρώτο που ταξίδεψα.Το 1961 μωρό ακόμα,Χίο-Πειραιά.Από τον πστέρα μου κ από τον λοστρόμο του ξέρω ότι ήταν καλοτάξιδο.
Ο τρόπος διαφήμισης αλλάζει με τα χρόνια κ συμβαδίζει με το επίπεδο,την πληροφόρηση του κοινού που απευθύνεται αλλά κ με τα κρατούντα ήθη.Δλδ ενώ τώρα είναι γιά γέλια,τότε οι περισσότεροι θα το έπαιρναν στα σοβαρά.
Βλέπεις κ λέξεις ξεχασμένες.Αν δεν είσαι κάποιας ηλικίας ή δεν ασχολείσαι,σίγουρα δεν ξέρεις ότι ωτομοτρίς ( από τότε που οι γαλλικές λέξεις κυριαρχούσαν  )   σημαίνει  αυτοκινητάμαξα  που κ  αυτό το ξέρουν σιδηροδρομικοί ή λάτρες του σιδηροδρόμου.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ πλαγιοδετημένο στην Τήνο, στις 10 Ιουλίου 1954. Παρατηρώ οτι πέρα από τις σημαίες είχαν βάλει κάτι σαν γιρλάντες στις κολώνες...

kostakis togias 10-7-54.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> T Παρατηρώ οτι πέρα από τις σημαίες είχαν βάλει κάτι σαν γιρλάντες στις κολώνες...
> 
> kostakis togias 10-7-54.jpg
> πηγή


 Είναι δάφνες που συνηθίζονταν σε εθνικοθρησκευτικές γιορτές.

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού το είδαμε λίγο _εδώ_ και περισσότερο _εδώ_, να ανεβάσουμε και μια στο θέμα του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ παρέα με ένα από τα Algerine του ΠΝ, στους εορτασμούς του Ευαγγελισμού στην Τήνο στις 25 Μαρτίου 1957. 

kostakis togias at tinos 25-3-57.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γουάου, αυτή κι αν είναι κλίση !!! Δεν λέω βέβαια πως δεν γέρνει και η φωτό, αλλά ακόμα και αν ευθυγραμμίσουμε τον ορίζοντα -ελπίζω με την άδεια σου Άρη-,

kostakis togias at tinos 25-3-57.jpg

και πάλι είναι υπερβολική έως και ...τρομακτική.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Γουάου, αυτή κι αν είναι κλίση !!! Δεν λέω βέβαια πως δεν γέρνει και η φωτό, αλλά ακόμα και αν ευθυγραμμίσουμε τον ορίζοντα -ελπίζω με την άδεια σου Άρη-,
> 
> kostakis togias at tinos 25-3-57.jpg
> 
> και πάλι είναι υπερβολική έως και ...τρομακτική.


...προφανώς λόγω του κόσμου που συγκεντρώνεται μονόπλευρα....Το πλήρωμα τι έκανε; Έχουν σημειωθεί ανατροπές πλοίων από την αιτία αυτή... :Hypnotysed:

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε και σε άλλη μια φωτογραφία να έχει πάρει κλίση, ίσως και από την ίδια μέρα. Δεν νομίζω να ήταν πάντως επικίνδυνο... φαντάζομαι τις κλίσεις που θα έπαιρνε όταν ταξίδευε με πολλά μποφώρ. Εξάλλου τότε δεν υπήρχαν απογορευτικά ενώ οι Πλοίαρχοι δεν καταδέχονταν να χάσουν το δρομολόγιο. Μάλιστα υπήρχε και το σλόγκαν "Τ_ογαίικο καράβι άερας δεν το πιάνει_" που ενθάρυνε τους ταξιδιώτες να προτιμήσουν τα πλοία της εταιρίας.

FB_IMG_15343388680130851.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από όσο πάντως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε από μία - δύο φωτογραφίες, δεν νομίζω αυτή η κλίση να οφειλόταν στους επιβάτες. Ναι μεν πράγματι διακρίνεται πολύς κόσμος στα καταστρώματα του, αλλά δεν μου πολυφαίνεται να έχουν συγκεντρωθεί όλοι, ή έστω και πολλοί από την μία πλευρά, την δεξιά.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Από όσο πάντως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε από μία - δύο φωτογραφίες, δεν νομίζω αυτή η κλίση να οφειλόταν στους επιβάτες. Ναι μεν πράγματι διακρίνεται πολύς κόσμος στα καταστρώματα του, αλλά δεν μου πολυφαίνεται να έχουν συγκεντρωθεί όλοι, ή έστω και πολλοί από την μία πλευρά, την δεξιά.


...ΟΚ,  μπορεί.  Νομίζω, όμως, ότι δικαιολογείται απόλυτα η ύπαρξη περισσοτέρων στη δεξιά πλευρά. Εφόσον αυτή είναι ολόκληρη η φωτο, και όχι αποτέλεσμα περικοπής  (crop), είναι εμφανές ότι θέμα του φωτογράφου ήταν τα βαπόρια, και όχι τα συμβαίνοντα στην προβλήτα. Παρατηρώ ότι  όλοι οι παριστάμενοι στην ξηρά, μηδέ των ναυτών εξαιρουμένων,  είναι στραμμένοι προς τα δεξιά παρακολουθώντας κάτι που δεν απεικονίζεται στην φωτο, ενδεχομένως κάποια θρησκευτική λειτουργία, στο νοητό σημείο πέραν του δεξιού πλαισίου της φωτογραφίας. 

Αν, πάντως, η κλίση δεν αποδίδεται στον κόσμο, τότε υποθέτω, χωρίς να είμαι βέβαια ναυπηγός,  ότι τα εναλλακτικά σενάρια είναι χειρότερα.... :Nonchalance:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ήταν  τόσο αυστηροί οι κανονισμοί για την ευστάθεια τότε. Το περιγράφει ο Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου στρο βιβλίο _«Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα 1900 – 2000» (_μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε ονλαιν *εδώ*), στο σημείο που περιγράφει τις συνθήκες όταν υπηρετούσε την στρατιωτική του θητεία στην Επιθεώρηση Εμπορικών Πλοίων το 1956 δηλαδή την εποχή που τραβήχχτηκε η φωτογραφία:

 _«_Κανονισμοί καλά καλά δεν υπήρχαν και αν κάποτε κάτι εφαρμόζαμε ήταν τους κανονισμούς της Διεθνούς Συμβάσεως περί Ασφαλείας της Ζωής εν Θαλάσσει του 1948 και επειδή τα πλοία ήσαν «υπάρχοντα» αναφερόμεθα στην παλαιότερη ήτοι εκείνη του 1930. Οταν και αυτό δεν ήταν εφικτό, λόγω κόστους προσαρμογής του πλοίου, εκδίδετο Πιστοποιητικό Απαλλαγής.......!!_»
__
_Και η SOLAS του 1930 όριζε για την ευστάθεια ότι σε κάθε νέο πλοίο πρέπει να γίνεται πείραμα ευστάθειας και να είναι διαθέσιμα στο πλήρωμα τα στοιχεία της ευστάθειας, όπως μπορούμε αν δούμε στο κείμενο της συνθήκης:
Pages from SOLAS 1929 UK Treaty Series_Page_1.jpgPages from SOLAS 1929 UK Treaty Series_Page_2.jpg

Αντίθετα στην SOLAS του 1948 ορίζονται για πρώτη φορά απαιτήσεις ευστάθειας και ευστάθειας μετ από βλάβη.

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο αφού είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1911 είναι παλιότερο και από την πρώτη SOLAS του 1914 που αποφασίστηκε με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού (όπως είδαμε *εδώ*).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ΟΚ,  μπορεί.  Νομίζω, όμως, ότι δικαιολογείται απόλυτα η ύπαρξη περισσοτέρων στη δεξιά πλευρά. Εφόσον αυτή είναι ολόκληρη η φωτο, και όχι αποτέλεσμα περικοπής  (crop), είναι εμφανές ότι θέμα του φωτογράφου ήταν τα βαπόρια, και όχι τα συμβαίνοντα στην προβλήτα. Παρατηρώ ότι  όλοι οι παριστάμενοι στην ξηρά, μηδέ των ναυτών εξαιρουμένων,  είναι στραμμένοι προς τα δεξιά παρακολουθώντας κάτι που δεν απεικονίζεται στην φωτο, ενδεχομένως κάποια θρησκευτική λειτουργία, στο νοητό σημείο πέραν του δεξιού πλαισίου της φωτογραφίας.


Σίγουρα θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν περισσότεροι του ενός λόγοι που θα δικαιολογούσαν ομαδική ή και καθολική μετακίνηση των επιβατών προς την δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου. Αλλά για να συζητήσουμε για κάτι τέτοιο και να κάνουμε υποθέσεις  για τον λόγο της μετακίνησης, θα έπρεπε πρωταρχικά και κύρια να διακρινόταν έστω και η .....παραμικρή μετακίνηση. Στην περίπτωση μας όμως, οι διακρινόμενοι επιβάτες όχι μόνο είναι διασκορπισμένοι σε όλο το πλάτος των καταστρωμάτων του πλοίου, αλλά αν μεγεθυνθεί η φωτό διακρίνονται περισσότεροι στην αριστερή παρά στην δεξιά (και επίμαχη) πλευρά !!!

Ε τώρα πια, αν για κάποιο λόγο είχαν μετακινηθεί προς τα δεξιά μόνο όσοι βρίσκονταν μέσα στο σαλόνι και αυτοί προκάλεσαν την τόσο μεγάλη κλίση, αυτό σαφώς δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην Τηνο οταν ηταν πια το πλοιο του Λαγα. Φωτο Παμφ. Αλαβανου απο το ΦΒ 

Μαριλενα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στο Καρλόβασι, με φουνταρισμένη τη δεξιά και έχοντας ήδη δώσει κάβο προφανώς σε διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης. Από την ομάδα του ΦΒ "ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ -VINTAGE PHOTOGRAPHS OF SAMOS (Official)"

marilena.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο όμορφες φωτογραφίες με το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ να αποπλέει από την Τήνο, από το φακό του Πάμφιλου Αλαβάνου και την ομάδα "ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ"¨του ΦΒ

κ τογιας παμφιλος αλαβανος.jpgκ τογιας.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην Μυκονο το καλοκαιρι του 1963

_MARILENA Mykonos 1963.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην Μυκονο το καλοκαιρι του 1963
> 
> _MARILENA Mykonos 1963.jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτό.

----------


## Ellinis

> _Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ στην Μυκονο το καλοκαιρι του 1963
> 
> _MARILENA Mykonos 1963.jpg


Εξαιρετική! αν μου έλεγες οτι το είδες σήμερα θα σου έλεγα οτι είναι καποιανού τυχερού η θαλαμηγός!
Ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο του Robert Boman του 1971 με το φουτουριστικό 60χρόνο  :Cool:  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ να βγαίνει αγέρωχο από το λιμάνι με δυο αμάξια στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης.

Marilena001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικη ποζα!!! 
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετική! αν μου έλεγες οτι το είδες σήμερα θα σου έλεγα οτι είναι καποιανού τυχερού η θαλαμηγός!
> Ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο του Robert Boman του 1971 με το φουτουριστικό 60χρόνο  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ να βγαίνει αγέρωχο από το λιμάνι με δυο αμάξια στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης.
> 
> Marilena001.jpg


K  βλέπουμε JUΡITER ( ? ), ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11,ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ,ROMANTICA,STELLA OCEANIS.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Eιναι το  JUPITER!_

----------


## Maiandros

> Εξαιρετική! αν μου έλεγες οτι το είδες σήμερα θα σου έλεγα οτι είναι καποιανού τυχερού η θαλαμηγός!
> Ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο του Robert Boman του 1971 με το φουτουριστικό 60χρόνο  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ να βγαίνει αγέρωχο από το λιμάνι με δυο αμάξια στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης.
> 
> Marilena001.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία,πόσο κομψό,όμορφο και αρμονικό δείχνει!!αν κι έμοιαζαν αρκετά,νομίζω από εμφάνιση υπερτερούσε του επίσης μετασκευασμένου ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη. Το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ είχε πιο γλυκιές,ήπιες γραμμές και η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση στο σύνολο έδειχνε πιο δεμένη και ενοποιημένη. Με το εν λόγο πλοίο,έκανα το πρώτο μου θαλασσινό ταξίδι,ταξίδι για την Αμοργό αποπλέοντας από την ακτή Τζελέπη ένα ήσυχο και ζεστό μεσημέρι τον Ιούλιο του 1973 . Η θάλασσα λαδιά πραγματικά μέχρι την Αμοργό,νησιά δεν πιάσαμε και λίγο μετά το ηλιοβασίλεμα,δέναμε στα Κατάπολα όπου είχε κατέβει πολύς κόσμος να δει την άφιξη του πλοίου,της "Αγίας Βαπόρας",που λέγαμε....Μέσα σε όλα μου έχει μείνει και το δροσερό καρπούζι που είχαμε στο τραπέζι μας μετά το γεύμα στην τραπεζαρία του πλοίου. Λίγες φορές το θυμάμαι να κατεβάζει από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του αυτοκίνητα γιατί τότε ούτε πολλά υπήρχαν ούτε δρόμους είχαν τα νησιά όπως τώρα.

----------


## Maiandros

Η λήψη της φωτογραφίας πιστεύω ότι έχει γίνει πάνω στο ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ, από την ημικυκλική περαντζάδα μπροστά από την γέφυρα του πλοίου, καθώς αυτό έχει προσεγγίσει την Σέριφο. Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα και το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη αλλά βλέποντας φωτογραφίες του, το παραπέτο της πλώρης του κοντά προς το "κοράκι" κάνει ένα ανασήκωμα, ψηλώνει ενώ στο εικονιζόμενο είναι απολύτως ευθύγραμμο και η κλήση του μπροστά μπροστά δείχνει πλώρη με έντονη ,θα έλεγα καμπύλη σαν αυτή που είχε το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ σε σχέση με του ΕΛΛΑΣ. Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείται με την άποψή μου (οπότε μήπως θα πρέπει να μετακινηθεί αλλού η φωτογραφία) αλλά αν έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα, μιλάμε για φωτογραφία μέσα στην δεκαετία του '60.

315762575_5579176585523481_1047822483112003091_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κοίταξα προσεκτικά τη φωτογραφία και δεν μπορώ να πω οτι κατέληξα σε κάποιο σίγουρο συμπέρασμα...
Στις φωτογραφίες του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και του ΕΛΛΑΣ νομίζω οτι βλέπω μια κάθετη δοκό - αρκετά στέρεα σαν σωλήνα - να ενώνει τα δυο "κατάρτια". Εδώ στη φωτογραφία σαν να βλέπω κάτι πιο λεπτό σαν ένα βαμμένο λευκό συρματόσχοινο να υπάρχει... Βέβαια η ανάλυση της φωτο του ΕΛΙΑ δεν βοηθάει.
Φαντάζομαι οτι δεν είναι κάποιο από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδελφάκια μιας και ο φίλος maiandros θα το είχε ξεχωρίσει με μιας  :Smile New:

----------


## Maiandros

> Κοίταξα προσεκτικά τη φωτογραφία και δεν μπορώ να πω οτι κατέληξα σε κάποιο σίγουρο συμπέρασμα...
> Στις φωτογραφίες του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και του ΕΛΛΑΣ νομίζω οτι βλέπω μια κάθετη δοκό - αρκετά στέρεα σαν σωλήνα - να ενώνει τα δυο "κατάρτια". Εδώ στη φωτογραφία σαν να βλέπω κάτι πιο λεπτό σαν ένα βαμμένο λευκό συρματόσχοινο να υπάρχει... Βέβαια η ανάλυση της φωτο του ΕΛΙΑ δεν βοηθάει.
> Φαντάζομαι οτι δεν είναι κάποιο από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδελφάκια μιας και ο φίλος maiandros θα το είχε ξεχωρίσει με μιας



Τελικά φίλε Ellinis φαίνεται να ξεγελάστηκα και να μην είναι το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ γιατί στις παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες του (δεκαετίας του '60) βλέπω ότι τα βίντσια ψηλά ψηλά τα συνδέει ένα χοντρό λευκό συρματόσχοινο, ενώ έχω δει και φωτογραφία του να τα συνδέει ένα συρματόσχοινο σε χαμηλότερο ύψος στα βίντσια αλλά έχω δει και μια φωτογραφία όπου υπάρχου δύο παράλληλα συρματόσχοινα. Σε φωτογραφίες του στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '70 , βλέπουμε ανάμεσα στα βίντσια να υπάρχει μια κατασκευή όπως περίπου με αυτήν που είχαν τα τετράδυμα ή ακόμα και το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ όπως και με αυτή που δείχνει να σχηματίζεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία για την οποία κάνουμε λόγο  με την διαφορά ότι στο κάθετο τρίγωνο που σχηματίζεται ανάμεσα στα βίντσια με το φως στην κορυφή του, στο ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ οι πλευρές του δεν ξεκινούν ακριβώς κοντά κοντά από τα βίντσια αλλά πιο εσωτερικά προς το κέντρο της βάσεως του τριγώνου, είναι δηλαδή πιο "μαζεμένο", πιο "κλειστό". Αφού λοιπόν μπλέξαμε μέσα στα συρματόσχοινα και τα τρίγωνα  :Razz: , το θέμα είναι τώρα το ποιο μπορεί να είναι τελικά το πλοίο στην φωτογραφία!!

----------

